# Kelly Kelly Released From WWE



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/kelly-kelly-released-26055812












> WWE has come to terms on the release of WWE Diva Kelly Kelly as of today, September 28, 2012. WWE wishes Kelly Kelly the best in all her future endeavors.





> Kelly Kelly ‏@RealKellyKelly
> Had an amazing 6 years with wwe made great friends and have the most loyal and amazing fans in the world thanks for the never ending support
> 
> Kelly Kelly ‏@RealKellyKelly
> Have exciting things in the works can't wait to share them with you stay tuned&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Na na na na na na na na HEY HEY HEY GOODBYEEEE


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

As soon as I read this on facebook I came here to celebrate


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I predicted this in the "Predictions for 2012" thread last December. Go me!

Anyway, it's hardly surprising is it?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/kelly-kelly-released-26055812


:yes

Future endeavored. 

About damn time.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

She was fired for attacking Katilyn! 

Are there any blondes now in WWE?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

THANK YOU WWE. YOU CONNIVING MOTHERFUCKERS.

Hopefully this marks the end of the model era.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :shocked:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Great news!!!!!!!!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*






Best. Day. Ever.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Kelly Kelly Fan on suicide watch rn


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Worst smile in the history of the WWE.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm on minute 4. Lets party.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

On one hand, y'know, shame that this seems to be about a Diva taking the time to explore options outside WWE. Again.

Other hand is currently one-hand clapping in celebration.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



TankOfRate said:


> Kelly Kelly Fan on suicide watch rn


Beat me to it.:lol

Hey, at least she'll get pounded by random Hollywood guys instead of WWE guys. So she's moving up on the stripper's pole.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

LOL, edited.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I'll never forget those sweet, sweet ECW stripteases, as well as the one with Candice Michelle. Now that they've been removed from youtube, I can only just reciprocate them as fond, fond memories.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Thank God and good riddance, though I wouldn't get too excited folks. She most likely requested her release, so this leaves an almost imminent return at some point if so.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Looks like there might be a God after all...

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Let's celebrate !


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Meh, who cares tbh, WWE need to get rid of more than one bad female wrestler, get a hold of some more good ones AND give them storylines AND characters to make it work. So still 4 more steps to go before the Divas division can rise up succesfully.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Good riddance.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :shocked:


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

She was never terrible important to me.


----------



## Pwnisher248 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

And nothing of value was lost...


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Leave the memories alone...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

This is the happiest I've ever seen this forum in regards to someone being released. Incredible.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Farewell to the greatest diva of all time. Hopefully WWE comes to their senses and re-signs her someday.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I don't want to be "that guy", but seriously if TNA signs her, then they can go fuck themselves.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Beth leaving, Kelly Kelly endeavored, Shaul Guerrero quit the company as well. Maxine, Bellas and developmental Sophia Cortez all fired within last 4-5 months as well.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Beth leaving, Kelly Kelly endeavored, Shaul Guerrero quit the company as well. Maxine, Bellas and developmental Sophia Cortez all fired within last 4-5 months as well.


Yes and Kelly is the only one were not really sad to be leaving


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

It's finally happened! :yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Headliner said:


> This is the happiest I've ever seen this forum in regards to someone being released. Incredible.


Well, they won't get rid of Khali, so this is probably going to remain at the top of the pile.

Just imagine the reaction when John Cena retires.



































.....40 years from now.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



> Kelly Kelly ‏@RealKellyKelly
> Had an amazing 6 years with wwe made great friends and have the most loyal and amazing fans in the world thanks for the never ending support


-


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

How many active competitors does the Divas division have now? Eve, Layla, Natalya, Alicia Fox & Kaitlyn. They might want to consider bring in some new faces.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

FINALLY! KK has been released and now she go strip now.


----------



## --RockerDoll (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

YES! YES! YES! YES! Wohoooooo!!!!! Hope that means another diva will be movin up the ranks


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Stay calm everyone.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I hope she takes her "talents" to the porn industry.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

So leave the memories alone
I don't want to see
The way it is, as to how it used to be
Leave the memories alone, don't change a thing
And I'll hold you in my memory

You'll never change
You'll never change
You'll never change
You will never change


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



> Kelly Kelly ‏@RealKellyKelly
> Have exciting things in the works can't wait to share them with you stay tuned&#55357;&#56842;


-


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Can't wait to see her reality show.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Headliner said:


> This is the happiest I've ever seen this forum in regards to someone being released. Incredible.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, they won't get rid of Khali, so this is probably going to remain at the top of the pile.
> 
> Just imagine the reaction when John Cena retires.



Or if Hornswoggle was released.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

NAH NAH NAH NAH HEY HEY HEY GOODBYE! NAH NAH NAH NAH HEY HEY HEY GOODBYE! NAH NAH NAH NAH HEY HEY HEY GOODBYE! NAH NAH NAH NAH HEY HEY HEY GOODBYE! NAH NAH NAH NAH HEY HEY HEY GOODBYE! NAH NAH NAH NAH HEY HEY HEY GOODBYE! NAH NAH NAH NAH HEY HEY HEY GOODBYE! 



Strats said:


> As soon as I read this on facebook I came here to celebrate


Hahaha, same here dude!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

The very vast majority of posters here are having a little party to celebrate, probably while praying she goes into porn. Meanwhile, Kelly Kelly Fan is on 24 hour suicide watch


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Beth leaving, Kelly Kelly endeavored, Shaul Guerrero quit the company as well. Maxine, Bellas and developmental Sophia Cortez all fired within last 4-5 months as well.


Sophia was the only one who got fired. Maxine quit (which was the one that bothered me the most, since Maxine was great). The Bellas walked after their contracts expired. Beth seems to be doing the same thing as the Bellas. Kelly obviously asked to be let go.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

My reaction?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



JY57 said:


> -


Playboy?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Good luck with that modeling contract Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Stall_19 said:


> How many active competitors does the Divas division have now? Eve, Layla, Natalya, Alicia Fox & Kaitlyn. They might want to consider bring in some new faces.


Sara Del Ray, Paige and Buggy Nova. (though she's in rehab right now)


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Can't wait to see "K2 Takin' Two" on porn dvd shelves.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

It doesn't even really matter. This is basically non-news at this point. She was no longer on the shows anyway. She has had one match in the last few months. She's moved on to other shit. WWE & the fans won't miss her & I'm sure she won't miss WWE. So, what is the point of this thread, really? Just to have another Kelly Kelly bash thread? Everyone pretty much knew/assumed she was gone anyway. Not that I'll miss her either but I guess I just don't get the point.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I hope she takes this opportunity to learn some basic grammar and punctuation. And English. And bra-removal skills. I'm rooting for you Kellz.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

They'll just find another blond model to replace her.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

YES, YES, YES! Finally. Most annoying Diva ever.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

She'll be in TNA lmao.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Walk-In said:


> It doesn't even really matter. This is basically non-news at this point. She was no longer on the shows anyway. She has had one match in the last few months. She's moved on to other shit. WWE & the fans won't miss her & I'm sure she won't miss WWE. *So, what is the point of this thread, really?* Just to have another Kelly Kelly bash thread? Everyone pretty much knew/assumed she was gone anyway. Not that I'll miss her either but I guess I just don't get the point.


Ummmmm, official confirmation perhaps?


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



You_heard? said:


> She'll be in TNA lmao.


"Is that.. is that Kelly Kelly Kelly?!"


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Vic said:


> Ummmmm, official confirmation perhaps?


That's going to be fucking forty pages of people shitting on her again, which we have one of these threads at least once a week. It's just redundant.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Can't celebrate she was irrelevant, and her release not gonna make the divas division improve.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I don't get why people are so happy about this. Her release won't change a damn thing for worse or better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

No one did a roll up pin like Kelly.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Walk-In said:


> That's going to be fucking forty pages of people shitting on her again, which we have one of these threads at least once a week. It's just redundant.


Well at least we don't have to worry about them (K2 threads) any longer, so good news there.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Billy Kidman said:


> "Is that.. is that Kelly Kelly Kelly?!"


:lmao that would be jokes.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Walk-In said:


> That's going to be fucking forty pages of people shitting on her again


We can only hope!


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

about time.. now go into porn **Brazzers**


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

And never come back you worthless piece of shit.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Headliner said:


> No one did a roll up pin like Kelly.


No one had the roll up pin as their finish like Kelly either.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

You'd make some nice coin in hardcore porn, KK


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

:jordan2

Goodbye to Ms. Roll Up of Doom


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

thats typical Jogi celebrating, maybe celebrating here way to porn industry ^^



nemesisdivina said:


>


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



> Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

*I can't believe they fired her, WWE seemed so high on her + she was an awesome talent* to have.

*Talent meaning looks not in-ring wrestling ability.*


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

GLORY BEHOLD! THERE IS A GOD!


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

:yes:yes:yes

Not gonna change a thing about the diva's division, but I'm still gonna celebrate the fact that the talentless bimbo is gone from my TV forever. :cheer


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Brodus Clay said:


> her release not gonna make the divas division improve.





LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Her release won't change a damn thing for worse or better.


Exactly.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Walk-In said:


> Exactly.


But it's just nice to know there is never a chance she will make an appearance.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

i just love how when all these people that get released, more specifically these divas say they got things in the works so stay tuned, its like stfu, ur gone from wwe, no one cares what u do now -_-, and its not like what you do is going to be big, no1 ever even notices what they do afterwards, they just get forgotten


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Hell Yeah!!! About time she left.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Kelly Kelly has trended worldwide on twitter

pic.twitter.com/VDwjMMES

Vince is a fucking asshole he has released the most popular, over diva of the company who was very marketable for WWE. Kelly Kelly actually got fans to give a reaction in her matches you dont see any other diva getting the reaction she gets. Fuck you Vince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

She'd already been off TV for quite a while but still great news none the less.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Oh God! How will the current Diva scene survive without her, the story-line, the roster, the 5 star 60 minute main events were all dependent on her technical mastery and...

...in all seriousness, good luck with the straight to DVD films. I'll keep an eye out for them at my local pound store.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I know she isn't talented at all...but the diva's division is becoming GUTTED. Beth, Kelly, Bella's, Kharma, all gone in like 2 months. 

Do I even care?


----------



## RDClip (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

It warms my heart to see the IWC finally agree on something.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly has trended worldwide on twitter
> 
> pic.twitter.com/VDwjMMES
> 
> Vince is a fucking asshole he has released the most popular, over diva of the company who was very marketable for WWE. Kelly Kelly actually got fans to give a reaction in her matches you dont see any other diva getting the reaction she gets. Fuck you Vince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:lmao


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly has trended worldwide on twitter
> 
> pic.twitter.com/VDwjMMES
> 
> Vince is a fucking asshole he has released the most popular, over diva of the company who was very marketable for WWE. Kelly Kelly actually got fans to give a reaction in her matches you dont see any other diva getting the reaction she gets. Fuck you Vince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


she wanted to be released. she wants to do other things. SO they let her go. They were trying to re-sign her to a 5 year deal.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly has trended worldwide on twitter
> 
> pic.twitter.com/VDwjMMES
> 
> Vince is a fucking asshole he has released the most popular, over diva of the company who was very marketable for WWE. Kelly Kelly actually got fans to give a reaction in her matches you dont see any other diva getting the reaction she gets. Fuck you Vince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AJ and Eve say hi.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Good. She was by far the worst top diva in the last decade.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Gimmicky said:


> Oh God! How will the current Diva scene survive without her, the story-line, the roster, the 5 star 60 minute main events were all dependent on her technical mastery and...
> 
> *...in all seriousness, good luck with the straight to DVD films. I'll keep an eye out for them at my local pound store.*


I'm not sure they'll sell those kind of films and the local pound store


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Okay so don't be hating on a man for this but why was she released? Seemed like not that long ago she was the John Cena of the Diva division. On every show, defeating every opponent, champion... Then she vanished for a few months and is now released. I don't care much for her so haven't followed anything but I'm curious to know if anyone has any news on the downfall of her, if there is one?

Couldn't wrestle for shit and her stinkface was appauling. Only good thing was she was hot with a body to die for.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Maybe a lil porn movie? :bryan


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly has trended worldwide on twitter
> 
> pic.twitter.com/VDwjMMES
> 
> Vince is a fucking asshole he has released the most popular, over diva of the company who was very marketable for WWE. Kelly Kelly actually got fans to give a reaction in her matches you dont see any other diva getting the reaction she gets. Fuck you Vince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Thank goodness. I enjoyed Kelly Kelly during her striptease expose stuff, but other than that she did nothing noteworthy. Of course the only good thing that she did WWE wont ever acknowledge because of Linda's failed political adventure that is currently going on.

Ignoring that Kelly Kelly was hardly good at anything in the WWE, I don't blame her for wanting out because she wasn't being used at all. Now she can go do something with herself.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



TakerBourneAgain said:


> . Only good thing was she was hot with a body to die for.


Ok, if you say so


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Well atleast we know who will be staring in the next porno with Chyna now.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Not surprised at all, she hasn't even showed up in months. I am surprised though that she was there since 2006 and is just now quitting. Seems like she want to pursue the usual acting/singing/modeling that most model types do after WWE.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I'm not sure they'll sell those kind of films and the local pound store


I'll keep an eye out for them in another shop in town then


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

It's about damn time!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly has trended worldwide on twitter
> 
> pic.twitter.com/VDwjMMES
> 
> Vince is a fucking asshole he has released the most popular, over diva of the company who was very marketable for WWE. Kelly Kelly actually got fans to give a reaction in her matches you dont see any other diva getting the reaction she gets. Fuck you Vince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And just what part of England do you reside in sir (or madam) ya know just to be safe.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly has trended worldwide on twitter
> 
> pic.twitter.com/VDwjMMES
> 
> Vince is a fucking asshole he has released the most popular, over diva of the company who was very marketable for WWE. Kelly Kelly actually got fans to give a reaction in her matches you dont see any other diva getting the reaction she gets. Fuck you Vince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The fact Alan Carr is trending world wide makes the whole trending business worthless.

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha haaaaa! (and breath)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

*We need a video compilation of her running off the ropes, if you can call it that.*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Well fuck. There goes dat heel turn we were all eagerly anticipating.

In all seriousness though, it's no loss. If it were last year where everyone was falling victim to the Roll-Up of Doom then yeah, Divas Division takes a hit, but she's already been replaced. Eve & AJ (she isn't wrestling I know, but still) are both infinitely more talented than her and are plenty over. Same goes for Layla, even if she doesn't get any reaction.

In a fucked up way though, I guess she can brag. She was a top Diva in the WWE and never learned how to do anything but a spinning headscissors.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

She was an unabashed, patrolling Dick Monster and I will always commend (and never bash) her for that. I'll miss her outside exploits more than her wrestling, cheesy smile and screams in the ring.

They're going to run Eve ragged if they don't find another Diva that can promote their product at non WWE events.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Probably gonna try and make it in acting *cough* yes *cough* *cough* ACTING...

Anyways, the future of the divas division belongs to this woman...


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Tyrion Lannister said:


>


HELL YEAH

thought i was seeing things when i saw the title


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

As one of the few Kelly Kelly fans on the interwebs this sucks.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



new_year_new_start said:


> Na na na na na na na na HEY HEY HEY GOODBYEEEE


FINALLY! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Good fucking riddance.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Probably gonna try and make it in acting *cough* yes *cough* *cough* ACTING...
> 
> Anyways, the future of the divas division belongs to this woman...


Yes. The Divas Division (which consists of 4 people) belongs to a girl who doesn't even wrestle right now! Exciting times.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



> WWE has come to terms on the release of WWE Diva Kelly Kelly as of today, September 28, 2012. WWE wishes Kelly Kelly the best in all her future endeavors.












Good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Kelly Kelly ‏@RealKellyKelly
Had an amazing 6 years with wwe made great friends and have the most loyal and amazing fans in the world thanks for the never ending support 

Kelly Kelly ‏@RealKellyKelly
Have exciting things in the works can't wait to share them with you stay tuned? 

^^^ You havent seen the last of Kelly Kelly as she has exciting things coming up 


Kelly Kelly ‏@RealKellyKelly
Wow #1 trending topic worldwide is thankyoukellykelly pretty amazing thanks to everyone for your love and support pic.twitter.com/JcFPd6Dx 

Kelly Kelly ‏@RealKellyKelly
thanks guys love you all ?“@AddictedToK2: @RealKellyKelly trending WORLDWIDE!! :') #ThankYouKellyKelly <3 pic.twitter.com/biEHw0ng”


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

wow. didn't realize that were many fans who hated/disliked the girl Why hating on a great girl?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Please dont do anything stupid Kelly Kelly Fan, She aint worth it mate.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Not like she had been on TV at all recently anyway. ~__~


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



JY57 said:


> Why hating on a great girl?


We're not. We're hating on Kelly Kelly


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

All of you guys hoping/joking/praying that she does porn are lying to yourselves. She will have no problem getting real work because she can always just model.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Probably gonna try and make it in acting *cough* yes *cough* *cough* ACTING...
> 
> Anyways, the future of the divas division belongs to this woman...


Kelly Kelly's actually a really good actor.

She was pretending to be a wrestler for many years.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

:lol, funny feeling that I could careless.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



virus21 said:


> We're not. We're hating on Kelly Kelly


what exactly did Kelly Kelly do to deserve hate? because she sucks at wrestling (she was improving lately but I digress)? her supposedly affairs with male wrestlers?


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



JY57 said:


> what exactly did Kelly Kelly do to deserve hate? because she sucks at wrestling (she was improving lately but I digress)? her supposedly affairs with male wrestlers?


People tend to hate others that are more successful then them it's no different with Kelly Kelly.

Haters gonna hate cause it's all they know how to do.


----------



## cebbens (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Thank god


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



BULLY said:


> Kelly Kelly's actually a really good actor.
> 
> She was pretending to be a wrestler for many years.


:lmao

She should be getting major calls atm thou.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



JY57 said:


> what exactly did Kelly Kelly do to deserve hate? *because she sucks at wrestling* (she was improving lately but I digress)? her supposedly affairs with male wrestlers?


There you go.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



JY57 said:


> what exactly did Kelly Kelly do to deserve hate? because she sucks at wrestling (she was improving lately but I digress)? her supposedly affairs with male wrestlers?


I think it has to do with the failed push they tried giving her didn't she beat Beth Phoenix like 3 times with a fucking roll up?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Shazam! said:


> People tend to hate others that are more successful then them it's no different with Kelly Kelly.
> 
> Haters gonna hate cause it's all they know how to do.


Thats nice coming from a Matt Smith fan...


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Since one gif isn't enough to describe this joyous occasion.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Isn't this just confirmation of what we've all seen coming for the last several months? Not that I give a shit, she's been stinking up the Diva's Division for years.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



MikeChase27 said:


> I think it has to do with the failed push they tried giving her didn't she beat Beth Phoenix like 3 times with a
> fucking roll up?


By failed push you mean becoming one of the most popular diva's in the five years in the WWE only behind AJ Lee.



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Thats nice coming from a Matt Smith fan...


I'm not really sure what being a Doctor Who fan has to do with this.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*






Gonna go see some rage from @wrestleshoot on Twitter. His/her favorite thing in wrestling is gone.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Amber B said:


> Yes. The Divas Division (which consists of 4 people) belongs to a girl who doesn't even wrestle right now! Exciting times.


Hey, not now, and there are divas being prepped up. Won't lie thou, WWE divas dropping like flies lately.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



777 said:


> Isn't this just confirmation of what we've all seen coming for the last several months? Not that I give a shit, she's been stinking up the Diva's Division for years.


According to dirt sheets, the WWE was trying to sign her for a new 5-year deal.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



JY57 said:


> what exactly did Kelly Kelly do to deserve hate? because she sucks at wrestling (she was improving lately but I digress)? her supposedly affairs with male wrestlers?


Not only because she sucked, but she sucked and was getting pushed to Cena like levels, certianly beyond her talent level. She was rubbish in the ring, piss poor on the mic, looked like a smiling moron not matter what.. The only praise I can give her is that she wasn't as bad as Ashley Massaro


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Shazam! said:


> By failed push you mean becoming one of the most popular diva's in the five years in the WWE only behind AJ Lee.


Seeing how the ratings always went down when she was on screen I tend to disagree with you.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Eve is the future of the divas division. That's a fact, and you can take it to the bank.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



MikeChase27 said:


> Seeing how the ratings always went down when she was on screen I tend to disagree with you.


Considering she got cheered more then any other diva (outside of AJ Lee) I have to disagree with you.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Seen it on FB came here to see Kelly Kelly Fan's reaction. Lol dead srs too.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

That's one less diva CM Punk can't sleep with....


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

People ,people comedown Kelly Kelly is rumors to be playing the role of Black Canary in the next batman reboot so I guess WWE was not kool with this..


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



virus21 said:


> Not only because she sucked, but she sucked and was getting pushed to Cena like levels, certianly beyond her talent level. She was rubbish in the ring, piss poor on the mic, *looked like a smiling moron not matter what.*. The only praise I can give her is that she wasn't as bad as Ashley Massaro


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



SpeedStick said:


> People ,people comedown Kelly Kelly is rumors to be playing the role of Black Canary in the next batman reboot so I guess WWE was not kool with this..


Seriously? Is Micheal Bay directing it?


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Shazam! said:


> Considering she got cheered more then any other diva (outside of AJ Lee) I have to disagree with you.


When? Every other five weeks? Sure she got a good pop every now and then but I remember a lot of her segments being cringe worthy and she got boring chants during her matches.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



virus21 said:


> Ashley Massaro


Who somehow won the Diva Search over Leyla Milani! Fuck you for reminding me of that! GRRR!










*FUCK YOU, ASHLEY MASSARO!*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao
> 
> She should be getting major calls atm thou.


Kelly Kelly's porn career won't be much different to her wrestler career she'll be screaming and screaming after getting pounded in the ring.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Wooohooo! Everyone rejoice!! :yes:yes:yes


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

And the world takes a collective sigh of relief. 










Best of luck to her future in modeling or catching babies in her mouth.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*






Leave the memories alone.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



SCSU said:


> And the world takes a collective sigh of relief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hooray Kelly Kelly is gone. Now all they need to do is debut Sara Del Ray.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Arcade said:


> Hooray Kelly Kelly is gone. Now all they need to do is debut Sara Del Ray.


Thats a long time coming. Paige is more likely to be called up first


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I don't why you guys are happy. She'll be replaced by someone just like her.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :shocked:


oh god I knew you were going to post here :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

They got rid of the only over Diva on the roster.... :no:


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



virus21 said:


>


gahhh beat me to it

poor kkfan


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

2006 - 2012

Gone but forgotten


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

_Wrestling Forum has come to terms on the release of WF Diva Kelly Kelly Fan as of today, September 28, 2012. WF wishes Kelly Kelly Fan the best in all her future endeavors. _


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

_*Bye Kelly*_


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I like Kelly Kelly. 

Divas roster is thinning out. Can we get some women who can run the ropes and take bumps?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Living Tribunal said:


> I like Kelly Kelly.
> 
> Divas roster is thinning out. Can we get some women who can run the ropes and take bumps?


There are some in FCW. But who knows when they'll be called up


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

In secondary news, the user Kelly Kelly Fan quits Wrestling Forum. 8*D


Thank god though, she wasn't anything special in my view.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

What a way to celebrate my birthday today


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I will miss her and her botchtastic ways. I will miss her pointless screams and her stupid twirling hurricarana and I will most definitely miss her fantastic roll ups she used. 

TNA here she comes baby! :jay2


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :shocked:


ROFL :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Heavenly Invader said:


> TNA here she comes baby! :jay2


Oh come on. They all ready signed a useless blond, they don't need another.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



SCSU said:


> And the world takes a collective sigh of relief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao this fucking gif. I see it everywhere but I've never understood. What the hell is going on?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Striker said:


> I don't why you guys are happy. She'll be replaced by someone just like her.


Not many peeps have heard of Summer Rae.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Hundreds of forum posters will be checking their sig tonight to see if they can put a checkmark next to one of their "will not remove until" criteria


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Bout time. I just hope Beth dosen't leave too.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Don't see the celebration because it's not like she took an hour every week, she was just the regular diva doing the divas match for a period. She was also over big, but I guess like many before her, she wanted to move on to bigger things in music/acting/modeling or Hollywood in general.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Good Riddance.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

lol remember when she got mad when WWE didn't use her on the 1000th episode?

You're not special K2.

At least she's gone on to do what she truly enjoys.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Finally!


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I bet Dixie Carter is on the phone right now to Kelly Kelly with the contract ready come on TNA hiring Kelly Kelly would be a big deal and she would be knockouts champion within the first show that would totally show Vince he missed out big time


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*










the next Kelly Kelly (Summer Rae at NXT)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I bet Dixie Carter is on the phone right now to Kelly Kelly with the contract ready come on TNA hiring Kelly Kelly would be a big deal and she would be knockouts champion within the first show that would totally show Vince he missed out big time


Stop it plz. That will ruin the division further. Knowing the Impact Zone fans, she would get booed and rightfully so.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



BULLY said:


> Kelly Kelly's porn career won't be much different to her wrestler career she'll be screaming and screaming after getting pounded in the ring.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy-jGa04nJg&feature=related


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

No..


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Am I the only one who didn't find her hot? Hate being mean and sounding like a total douche, but I always thought she was such a fake LOL.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Mature IWC is Mature :no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



> Am I the only one who didn't find her hot? Hate being mean and sounding like a total douche, but I always thought she was such a fake LOL.


I really didn't either, her face always looked kinda fucked up tbh.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I really didn't either, her face always looked kinda fucked up tbh.


So if Kelly Kelly let you fuck would you turn her down?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I just hope D Bry got to tap it before its too late


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Daud said:


> Finally!









alliance said:


> Mature IWC is Mature


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

hate her all you want, but she was the most over diva they've had in years. i think they should just scrap the division at this point especially if Beth is leaving too.

- Melina
- Kong
- Kim
- Bellas
- Kelly
- McCool
- Beth
- Maryse

have all left/been fired in the last year and a half and i'm probably forgetting one or two.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

:lmao yes yes yes!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Panic! said:


> Am I the only one who didn't find her hot? Hate being mean and sounding like a total douche, but I always thought she was such a fake LOL.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> I really didn't either, her face always looked kinda fucked up tbh.


Me too, Kelly Kelly had that beaver face going, very unattractive and overrated overall.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



virus21 said:


> Oh come on. They all ready signed a useless blond, they don't need another.


So? Maybe she can finally develop a character and be more over than she ever was in the WWE. :bryan


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

And nothing of value was lost.

Still I'm a little surprised, considering how much she was booked this time last year. It looks like they're trying to replace her with Eve now. 

She was just a part of the bigger problem though. Not to rain on everyone's parade, but there's another 8 divas on the roster just as useless as she was.


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Thank fuck that talentless, tv time wasting cunt has gone as she was shocking in the ring, even worse on the mic, never improved and believed because she's a good looking woman she was much bigger and more important than she really ever was.


----------



## CFL (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I brought juice and cake for 217,755 of the Wrestling Forum members. I assume KellyKellyFan won't be joining in this evening's celebrations?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



You_heard? said:


> So if Kelly Kelly let you fuck would you turn her down?


Kelly² is a pretty girl. Some may find her more attractive than others as attraction is subjective, but just because she is pretty, contrary to popular belief, that does not mean that all heterosexual men would have promiscuous sex with her. Especially those in faithful, committed relationships. 

*gets off high horse* :cool2


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



You_heard? said:


> So if Kelly Kelly let you fuck *would you turn her down?*


Believe it or not, I most likely would. I dislike people who I'd consider 'fake'. People such as Katie Price and people from Jersey Shore/TOWIE etc. Just like when everyone seen Tulisa Contostavlos here. Everyone was going crazy, whereas I was thinking, 'Oh right, Tulisa from N-Dubz and X Factor' and walked on without caring LOL.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Me too, Kelly Kelly had that beaver face going, very unattractive and overrated overall.


*Gimme that beaver any day.*


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I bet Dixie Carter is on the phone right now to Kelly Kelly with the contract ready come on TNA hiring Kelly Kelly would be a big deal and she would be knockouts champion within the first show that would totally show Vince he missed out big time


OMG Tazz! What is Barbie Barbie doing in the Impact zone?!
Taz: I don't know, but you don't have to be a rocket scientist duh! to know that somebody's getting rolled with a devastating Mahistol Craddle tonight!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

i don't think i realized how gotten to the IWC was over Kelly Kelly. her trolling skills are fantastic.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I'm admit, I'm disappointed they never tried giving her a heel run. That shit would've been hilarious.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Panic! said:


> Believe it or not, I most likely would. I dislike people who I'd consider 'fake'. People such as Katie Price and people from Jersey Shore/TOWIE etc. Just like when everyone seen Tulisa Contostavlos here. Everyone was going crazy, whereas I was thinking, 'Oh right, Tulisa from N-Dubz and X Factor' and walked on without caring LOL.


Hey Moderators...

is it trolling if i called this guy the biggest loser ive ever seen? i mean would i get a infraction?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

And not a fuck was given.


She's screwed, however. Does she really think she can transition out of the wrestling industry?


Waiting for KK porno


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



SpeedStick said:


> People ,people comedown Kelly Kelly is rumors to be playing the role of Black Canary in the next batman reboot so I guess WWE was not kool with this..


I actually had a feeling from the langauge of her tweets that she got an offer to do something really big and that was the ultimate clincher that made her decide to give WWE her walking papers. It's been known they've been trying to get her to stay for months.

A movie role is exactly the type of thing that would make her walk away from the steady pay and job security she had for WWE.

She wasn't cut out to be a wrestler, and be honest guys. From those MAXIM photos I always thought she was too good to be a WWE diva...much like Stacy Keibler, it seemed like she was above the wrestling business. Many of the other divas, even Maryse, give off a more trashy vibe to them in photo shoots--that type of sexpot modeling fits wrestling, but it doesn't fly in mainstream. Kelly's look was wholesome but sexy and very mainstream.

Even if you found the other divas more attractive, it was obvious that she should probably be doing something out in Hollywood, not in WWE. With her millionaire hockey player fiance/boyfriend, she had little incentive to stay.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



alliance said:


> Hey Moderators...
> 
> is it trolling if i called this guy the biggest loser ive ever seen?


Not a mod but...if you're saying it for the purpose of rustling up some jimmies...then yes. I'd say light trolling at best. Depends on your intent.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

"Who gives a shit about the Diva's division?"

Everyone comments on Kelly Kelly being released. 

#hypocrites


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



sesshomaru said:


> And not a fuck was given.
> 
> 
> She's screwed, however. Does she really think she can transition out of the wrestling industry?
> ...


I don't see why not. She can model easy and get acting job in b class movies/shows


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

:yes

:yes 

:yes 

:yes 

:yes 

:yes 

:yes 

:yes

:yes 

:yes 

:yes


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



just1988 said:


> *Gimme that beaver any day.*


So I'll assume you will bag her then huh?


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



alliance said:


> Hey Moderators...
> 
> * is it trolling if i called this guy the biggest loser ive ever seen?*


Maybe, but then, I am a 'Loser Kid'. 

On topic though, I hope other 'divas' get a chance now that she's fucked off. Maybe they'll actually call someone talented up from FCW, as doubtful as that may sound.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

waiting for playboy or sextape, or legit porno.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



vanpalm said:


> "Who gives a shit about the Diva's division?"
> 
> Everyone comments on Kelly Kelly being released.
> 
> #hypocrites


That's because K2 is one the major reasons the Diva's has been so bad in recent years.

btw hashtags don't work on forums


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Gimmicky said:


> ...in all seriousness, good luck with the straight to DVD films.


She's going to be in a WWE Films movie? this is news to me.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Methinks Kelly got sent packing because she got a new boyfriend and she didn't want to cheat on him by giving Vince his daily medicinal blowjob. Once the mouth said no no, Vince had zero use for her and told her to hit the bricks.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Panic! said:


> Am I the only one who didn't find her hot? Hate being mean and sounding like a total douche, but I always thought she was such a fake LOL.


I didn't. She alway reminded me of a giant platic doll


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

i think she has a future in acting






classic segment.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



scrilla said:


> i think she has a future in acting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She had better watch out for Vickie, though. I can see an emmy in her grasp any day now.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Taker2theMoon said:


> She had better watch out for Vickie, though. I can see an emmy in her grasp any day now.


i'd like to see Vickie pull this off:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Shit im at work and missed this news worthy story. Will it be on CNN and stuff tonight. I could only imagine the 20 plus pages beforw this lol.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I will miss every one of Kelly's gorgeous curves

Hopefully now she can stop pretending to be PG and take it ALL off!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

The nightmare is over...it's over.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

No surprise really. Kelly Kelly got a great body but little else.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

i cant wait for her shoot when she tells us who had the biggest dick in the wwe. no ****.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

24 pages? i cant say I'm shocked. 

It's not like this is going to have any impact, the Divas division is essentially being contracted/gotten rid of.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



> - WWE announced Friday afternoon via WWE.com that the organization has come to terms on the release of former Divas Champion Kelly Kelly. According to F4WOnline.com, the departure was mutual. The organization granted the former Divas Champion a leave of absence in May in hopes that she would remain and sign a new contract. She briefly returned in August, but indicated then that she would not be returning on a full-time schedule anytime soon since she was pursuing endeavors outside the organization. With Kelly still cold this week on returning, both parties decided to part ways.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Divas_Lilian_Garcia.html#1tVCYOQD8ZUuO2bm.99


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Oh god. Please don't do it TNA.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Meh. I don't care for her, but I don't get the burning hatred some have for her.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Theproof said:


> Oh god. Please don't do it TNA.


oh my god tazz it's Ho Ho in the impact zone!


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

What's Barbie Barbie doing in The Impact Zone


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



scrilla said:


> i think she has a future in acting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And 5 minutes later Randy will shit in her bag


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Arcade said:


> Hooray Kelly Kelly is gone. Now all they need to do is debut Sara Del Ray.


Right and have wwe waste her talent the sameway they doing it to beth pheonix horrayy :hmm:


----------



## Alleluia (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

This is not surprising.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

i can't say she will be missed....maybe looking at her ass but that's it. talent wise she was awful


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Punk's chances of getting laid in WWE gets killed as days go on...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



blur said:


> Punk's chances of getting laid in WWE gets killed as days go on...


As long as FCW has women, very doubtful


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Well looks like the release was mutual I knew WWE would never release her as shes very marketable but obviously Kelly Kelly wants to do other things now


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Well looks like the release was mutual I knew WWE would never release her as shes very *marketable* but obviously Kelly Kelly wants to do other things now



Define "Marketable" .


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



scrilla said:


> i'd like to see Vickie pull this off:


I'd like to see Kelly take a piledriver and see how she pulls it off.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TARyYGc5TQ0


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

What is Kelly K doing in the IMPACT Zone ?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Well looks like the release was mutual I knew WWE would never release her as shes very marketable but obviously Kelly Kelly wants to do other things now


Put the pipe down, what made her more marketable than the other divas?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I actually feel sorry for the girl, and I do wish her well in her prospects. Appalling that people have the audacity to denounce her because of her personal life, yet well respected wrestlers like Beth Phoenix, Melina, and Mickie James have also hopped from different wrestlers in the past.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

TNA should call her Kelly Kelly Kelly and have her feud with a black knockout


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



TehJerichoFan said:


> I actually feel sorry for the girl, and I do wish her well in her prospects. Appalling that people have the audacity to denounce her because of her personal life, yet well respect wrestlers like Beth Phoenix, Melina, and Mickie James have also hopped from different wrestlers in the past.


Ahh, we really haven't even mentioned her personally life in this thread. Most of our critisism has been for her acting and ring work


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Maybe now she'll go do playboy, hopefully. She sure as hell can't wrestle but she is good at taking her clothes off.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

There's a shitload of comments that say otherwise. Some may be jokes, but shit, have some respect. Not directed at you, but just saying.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



scrilla said:


> TNA should call her Kelly Kelly Kelly and have her feud with a black knockout


Kelly Kelly Kelly vs Kelly Kelly Kelly Kelly for the rights to the name of Kelly.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

YIPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I didnt even know she was still with WWE.. she always struck me as someone who was basically a sex toy WWE kept around so random wrestlers could bang her while on the road to keep them happy, maybe now shes getting married or something so she isnt of any use anymore.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



TehJerichoFan said:


> There's a shitload of comments that say otherwise. Some may be jokes, but shit, have some respect. Not directed at you, but just saying.


Kelly Kelly has probably slept with half the locker room, why does she deserve respect? She was a slut in the locker room and just my opinion but sluts don't deserve respect until they respect themselves enough not to jump in the sack with anyone with a dick.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



David Banner said:


> Kelly Kelly has probably slept with half the locker room, why does she deserve respect? She was a slut in the locker room and just my opinion but sluts don't deserve respect until they respect themselves enough not to jump in the sack with anyone with a dick.


Are you shitting me?

Male wrestlers like Batista and CM Punk have slept with half the divas, yet they are approbated by wrestling fans. Why does a promiscuous woman not deserve any respect, but a promiscuous man does? Do you see the contravening nature in that logic?

Furthermore, why should women like Beth Phoenix and Mickie James respected? Going by your logic, they are no better than Kelly, because they both have been with numerous wrestlers in the past. So they get a free pass because they are far better performers than Kelly? Give me a break.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I don't know what she did in her personal life and don't really care quite frankly. My problem is she was boring as hell, did not entertain me, could not wrestle, and looked like a plastic doll who was totally and completely fake.

I never got the appeal and still don't that some people see and have in her. She can go take a hike and stay away forever.


----------



## lucklove1101 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



David Banner said:


> Kelly Kelly has probably slept with half the locker room, why does she deserve respect? She was a slut in the locker room and just my opinion but sluts don't deserve respect until they respect themselves enough not to jump in the sack with anyone with a dick.



True, but you don't know her personally. Not only that, but she gets called a slut for SUPPOSEDLY sleeping with half the locker room, but at the same time the wrestlers she's slept with get praised. I know I am in the minority, but it goes both ways in my book.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Oh please. "Sluts don't deserve respect". 

I hear so much about how badly guys want to fuck this or that chick...but if she's having sex with multiple partners you don't respect her.

Well, there goes your chance to score, you nonsensical judgmental nitwit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

"What's K Double doing in the Impact Zone?"


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Heavenly Invader said:


> "What's K Double doing in the Impact Zone?"


Bah gawd, TNA just switched to European Catch Wrestling and K-Double will present the "Round 3" sign!!!!!!!!!1111!!!!11111!one!!!!1on111eoneone!one11!1!11!!!!eleven :troll


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

:lmao at this thread

But seriously, good luck in whatever she does.


----------



## ranulf (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Are you shitting me?
> 
> Male wrestlers like Batista and CM Punk have slept with half the divas, yet they are approbated by wrestling fans. Why does a promiscuous woman not deserve any respect, but a promiscuous man does? Do you see the contravening nature in that logic?
> 
> Furthermore, why should women like Beth Phoenix and Mickie James respected? Going by your logic, they are no better than Kelly, because they both have been with numerous wrestlers in the past. So they get a free pass because they are far better performers than Kelly? Give me a break.


If a key opens many locks, it is a master key. If a lock is opened by many keys, it is a shitty lock... You see where i'm going with this?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Are you shitting me?
> 
> Male wrestlers like Batista and CM Punk have slept with half the divas, yet they are approbated by wrestling fans. Why does a promiscuous woman not deserve any respect, but a promiscuous man does? Do you see the contravening nature in that logic?
> 
> Furthermore, why should women like Beth Phoenix and Mickie James respected? Going by your logic, they are no better than Kelly, because they both have been with numerous wrestlers in the past. So they get a free pass because they are far better performers than Kelly? Give me a break.


I never said i respected any of those guys did i? So stop putting words in my mouth acting as if i'm just some woman hater. I respect Punk's talent, doesn't mean i respect everything he does. Kelly Kelly aint got much else to respect, shes a talentless hack that was only hired for her looks. If she could actually do something besides screwing and smiling I'd respect her for that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Heavenly Invader said:


> "What's K Double doing in the Impact Zone?"


Oh, shes our new bell ringer


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

lol @ all the white knights. :whiteknight


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Great news!! the female Cena has been fired!!!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

meh


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Walk-In said:


> It doesn't even really matter. This is basically non-news at this point. She was no longer on the shows anyway. She has had one match in the last few months. She's moved on to other shit. WWE & the fans won't miss her & I'm sure she won't miss WWE. *So, what is the point of this thread, really? Just to have another Kelly Kelly bash thread?* Everyone pretty much knew/assumed she was gone anyway. Not that I'll miss her either but I guess I just don't get the point.


Yep, basically a 27 page circle jerk for all the Kelly haters. In fact I got to page 20 and didn't even bother reading the last 7, 'cos it'll just be more of the same old, repetitive drivel we get every time there's a Kelly Kelly thread on here... it's totally pathetic - as is this entire thread, IYAM. 



Pwnisher248 said:


> And nothing of value was lost...


Actually they lost their most over - and more significantly, marketable female, so as far as Vince is concerned, something of value has been lost.



moonmop said:


> I don't know what she did in her personal life and don't really care quite frankly. My problem is she was boring as hell, did not entertain me, could not wrestle, *and looked like a plastic doll who was totally and completely fake.*


FYI, Kelly is 100% natural.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I thought she was already released.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Goodbye worthless, worn out vag.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Im not a kelly kelly fan but everyone that calls her ugly should post a pic of your girlfriend are ex then compare :no:


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :shocked:


Yesssssssssssssssssss! 

Ok, I dont rly hate her but this isn't a huge loss to wwe. 
What a bad September for Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Hopefully what happens now is the same as the Bella twins. We get some gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood photo shoots.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



ranulf said:


> If a key opens many locks, it is a master key. If a lock is opened by many keys, it is a shitty lock... You see where i'm going with this?


mmmm misogyny.

Enjoy your boring sex life with a bunch of virgins and puritans who don't know how to get down in bed...


----------



## joemamma1982 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I never thought I would say this, but I'm going to miss Kelly Kelly, with her gone that probably means that Summer Rae (Who is not as pretty as her and is 4 years older) and her big nose will be called up to replace her.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



new_year_new_start said:


> Na na na na na na na na HEY HEY HEY GOODBYEEEE


Dang it you beat me to it. Good Riddance.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I don't get the "fuck you vince" message from KKfan...the report says that it was mutual release - Vince didn't fire her.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Can't say I am surprised, I pretty much knew after she requested time off and started looking towards other ventures that WWE would release her. She hasn't been used much if at all during that time frame so it's not like its a huge loss on WWE's part. Wish her the best though.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

To all the people rejoicing about her release I whole heartedly agree but its not like i remembered her. oh and hearing her screams in the ring. I have no desire to yank it like a monkey in a mango tree over some barbie clone (her real name is barbi coincidence)


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



TommyWCECM said:


> To all the people rejoicing about her release I whole heartedly agree but its not like i remembered her. oh and hearing her screams in the ring. I have no desire to yank it like a monkey in a mango tree over some barbie clone (*her real name is barbi coincidenc*e)


Actually, her real name is Barbara - "Barbie" is her professional name.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Crowking said:


> Oh please. "Sluts don't deserve respect".
> 
> I hear so much about how badly guys want to fuck this or that chick...but if she's having sex with multiple partners you don't respect her.
> 
> Well, there goes your chance to score, you nonsensical judgmental nitwit.


Well said.

My dislike for Kelly Kelly comes strictly from how terrible she is in the ring. I'm not gonna judge her for being slutty although I never hesitate to joke about it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



David Banner said:


> I never said i respected any of those guys did i? So stop putting words in my mouth acting as if i'm just some woman hater. I respect Punk's talent, doesn't mean i respect everything he does. Kelly Kelly aint got much else to respect, shes a talentless hack that was only hired for her looks. If she could actually do something besides screwing and smiling I'd respect her for that.


I never said you respected the aforementioned people. I brought that up to back up my point, because a handful of people reprimand Kelly because of her personal life while simultaneously praising an equally promiscuous male wrestler as some boss.



bw281 said:


> Goodbye worthless, worn out vag.


Classy.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



scrilla said:


> i cant wait for her shoot when she tells us who had the biggest dick in the wwe. no ****.


We might finally get an answer as too how big Batista's dick is! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

You want to talk about someone that is easy to replace? Yep, that is KK.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

oh thanks for clearing that up for me dude


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Wasn't she fired once before? Hope she goes to TNA. lol


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS! YEEEEEEEEEEEEESSS! YEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Who?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Anyone thinking that Del Rey will be the savior of the women's division are adorably delusional. Why? Because as I said months ago, she's only going to be a trainer.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

The divas division is near dead, probably the weakest since being revived in 98. Left with only 3 girls who wrestle regularly. Tamina is used on a show we can't see; Rosa and Aksana are valets.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Amber B said:


> Anyone thinking that Del Rey will be the savior of the women's division are adorably delusional. Why? Because as I said months ago, she's only going to be a trainer.


I don't know if it's your avatar psychologically doing this to me, but I read everything you say in Bea Arthur's voice. I don't know if I should be scared or amazed.



JigsawKrueger said:


> The divas division is near dead, probably the weakest since being revived in 98. Left with only 3 girls who wrestle regularly. Tamina is used on a show we can't see; Rosa and Aksana are valets.


Yeah, it's definitely nowhere near where it used to be. It saddens me that Beth is eventually going to be leaving the WWE. I really just like her and Eve right now, but I thought Natalya did good in the ring tonight.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Tonights Diva match on Smackdown was the best i'v seen in... forever. Beth managed to get a big pop especially when she went up on the top rope. Her and Natalia go together like PB&J!


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

about time good riddence


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

*YES!*


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

So happy she is gone. SHE WAS HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only time I liked her was when she was getting owned by LayCool.

SMELLY KELLY, SMELLY KELLY


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

What a cryin' shame. Erm... Good riddance. Bye!


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Talks shit about Kelly? Would still fuck the shit out of her. Seems legit.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

The Divas Division is destroyed beyond repair... All they good for now is making Impact wrestling knockouts look good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



ThePeoplezStunner3 said:


> Im not a kelly kelly fan but everyone that calls her ugly should post a pic of your girlfriend are ex then compare :no:


She's nothing special at all. There's better looking chicks walking down the street than her. Some with hardly no make up. 

If she walked by me, I wouldn't look twice. She look like she smell like cottage cheese.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Good riddance to the blonde bimbo wannabe wrestler. In those 6 years she never really did develop at all into a respectable women's wrestler, and the less I see of that FAKE smile, the better.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Headliner said:


> She's nothing special at all. There's better looking chicks walking down the street than her. Some with hardly no make up.
> 
> If she walked by me, I wouldn't look twice. She look like she smell like cottage cheese.


This man speaks the truth.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Well..I guess see you later Kelly..on TNA? :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



lesenfanteribles said:


> Well..I guess see you later Kelly..on TNA? :lmao


Hell no. THey already have a useless blond on their show. 

She'll probably model or act or some shit like that


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

No hard loss, she can't wrestle for shet.


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

Good riddance to bad trash. 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I wanna say it, but it's disrespectful... but I can't hold it in.

...

...Please do porn.

...FUCK.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

I don't care what she does now, but at least she's not in WWE.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Natsuke said:


> I wanna say it, but it's disrespectful... but I can't hold it in.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I think tat's what she will do.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :shocked:


And the world is a little bit better today. Only thing is Velvet Sky isn't with TNA so there's almost no chance of the worst match ever taking place.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*

*FUTURE ENDEAVORED!!!!*

Maybe now we can start seeing some actual women's wrestling and not some skinny bimbos doing cartwheels around the ring.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

The one positive thing about Kelly Kelly was that she always got a reaction. As much as she was shit, the crowd kinda did care about her. I obviously don't, I don't like her at all, but at least she got a reaction.

Hopefully now with this release, other Divas can shine, now that KK is completely out of the company.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

That sucks.


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Women's wrestling? Couldn't care less...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

How does the release of a talentless non-entity get this many pages? KK is the epitome of everything that is wrong with the Women's division these days, good riddance....


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Rankles75 said:


> How does the release of a talentless non-entity get this many pages? KK is the epitome of everything that is wrong with the Women's division these days, good riddance....


It is in celebration that a thread such as this reaches so many pages. KK was truly hated not only for being a talentless whore but moreso because she represented the exact reason why the women's division is in the state it is in - 'piss break' status. KK shows up, and you know it's okay to go away from your tv screen to take a leak because you know nothing interesting is going to happen. KK represented women's wrestling in such a poor way that most people now don't care about any women wrestlers.


----------



## johnnya2k10 (Jan 16, 2010)

By the way...it didn't take long for Kelly Kelly to change her Twitter handle; she's now @TheBarbieBlank and updated her info to include "former WWE Diva."

Now that's tasting freedom, I'm sure new things will be on the horizon for Barbie Doll (remember how Scott Hall used to call Eric Bischoff "Ken Doll"?) coming into 2013. If only she could hook up with Robert Pattinson just to piss off Kristen Stewart even more...


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Kay, so I haven't read through the thread, but I'm going to assume it's 30-something pages of :yes, which I can understand, but I gotta say, I really enjoyed the PPV match she had with Beth Pheonix last year (Night of Champions maybe? I don't remember). I wasn't a fan outside of that match, but I would just like to point out that she did pull out a pretty damn good match one time.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

In the honor Kelly I post my picture with her.
Your ass and tits will be greatly missed..your matches NOT


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bye Bye!! The division will rise again!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank God. I still contend that she's the worst diva in at least the last 10 years of the company. For the push she got for how little talent she had, ridiculous. She's nothing special to look at either, you take away the layers of makeup, fake tan, fake hair, etc, and she'd probably look awful.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh dear, what a pity, never mind.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope she will have a successful career in modeling and become a popular actress so she wont be wrestling again.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just look at her face on her twitter homepage
Its the same weird face she makes when in matches or just standing still

Is that....no it cant be,is that her normal face :O? XD


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

How could people live their lives with the name like "Barbie Blank" ???


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Released released.


----------



## lay-cool (May 5, 2012)

this news is what i have been waiting for!!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

so Kelly Kelly finally switched to porn industry, wise choice


----------



## Belisarius (Feb 23, 2012)

35 pages for Barbie? Teenagers really will miss her.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Her body, phenomenal. Her ring work, fucking brutal. It took way too long to release her.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Well, Kelly Kelly....


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

To anyone who thinks she's supa hot :cheer


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

call up summer rae, and the blond quota is filled.


----------



## xk07 (Jul 27, 2010)

I just spent 20 minutes waiting for this site to send me my log in information so I could say Good Riddance. I think I've been waiting 5? years for her to leave. And since it was a mutual decision then I don't have to feel bad about being happy that somebody lost their job. Win-win


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Flawlessstuff said:


> call up summer rae, and the blond quota is filled.


let her train some more first. And Del Rey can really help her out as well (since she is trainer). When she debuts, there is your new Kelly Kelly


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

For all those asking:

We are celebrating since we now know that we won't be seeing her in the ring anymore. 
We are hopeful that she won't be replaced with someone similar.
We are also hopeful that Dixie and TNA will continue to be smart (at least in some regards) and stay far away from Kelly Kelly, who is as far as being a wrestler goes, a talentless hack.
And, I guess, some people here are hoping that she will go into porn. Unfortunately for them, she will probably succeed without needing to do that. 

But yeah, I'm happy. As mentioned, lots of divas are leaving (I'm mainly sad because Maxine left, so talented). Kelly Kelly, although "hot", really isn't that attractive. She is basically limited to two facial expressions (a goofy smile and an empty stare), she has "chicken legs" and her boobs "aren't that big".
Besides her looks, she has nothing else going for her. 

I'm not saying some "2/10, would not bang" bullshit, all I'm saying is that they can find someone just as hot and marketable, or someone even better.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Na
Na
Na
Na
Na
Na
Na
Na

Heyyy
Eyyy
Eyyy
Eyyy

GOOOODDBYEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Karma101 said:


> Leave the memories alone.


LOL what in the name of Satan's portion is this tripe? So glad I missed this out. Jerry really gave Lawler some low blows though, christ! 'Isn't she a little too old for you?' Damn.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm honestly shocked at the number of people that are calling for the end of the 'model era' so more talented women can get a chance. You'd really rather watch a slightly less terrible wrestler that's markedly less attractive than somebody that's legitimately hot?


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

^Yes . If I want to watch hot women I watch porn .


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

no big loss.



EmoKidTV said:


> ^Yes . If I want to watch hot women I watch porn .


totally agree


----------



## joemamma1982 (Sep 20, 2011)

It's NOT like Kelly Kelly's departure signals the end of E bringing up random blonde models who can't wrestle or talk on the mic. Aren't you guys forgetting that E has another generic, random blonde model in NXT in Summer Rae?? Who is much older and less prettier than Kelly Kelly. Summer Rae will probably be called up by Halloween time it will be like Kelly Kelly never left


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

Well , Emma is in NXT and she's hot AND a good wrestler as well


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

TNA, anyone?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

So long, Kelly Kelly. I'll surely miss all your silicone and roll-ups.

Just kidding. I haven't even thought about Kelly Kelly in months.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

EmoKidTV said:


> ^Yes . If I want to watch hot women I watch porn .


Maybe I just don't get it. To me, all female wrestlers suck and aren't interesting at all so if they're going to be on TV I'd rather they were decent to look at. People were creaming in their pants about Beth/Natalya on SD last night and it just about put me to sleep.


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

Well , if you are a K2 fan surely you are bored...


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

It's about fucking time. But, with that said, we all rejoice that K2 is gone now, HHH's influence on the Diva's division as a whole is already showing. They release Shual Guerrero, Sara Del Ray hasn't been doing shit on NXT yet, and Skylar (Buggy Nova) is still in rehab healing. If HHH gets his way all the Diva's will be gone. We all know that he doesn't want it around. He's kind of the Pichard of the WWE.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I can now watch Raw without fearing deafness. Thank you, WWE. Thank you.


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

in other news: kelly kelly fan is planning on blowing up wwe headquaters


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh my God I wish they had Jerry Springer on RAW during the Lita/Matt/Edge crap :lmao


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly will go onto bigger and better things now shes free and out of WWE. Just you watch you havent seen the last of Kelly Kelly. She has become a huge star from being in WWE and she is known worldwide she will easily be getting loads of work


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly will go onto bigger and better things now shes free and out of WWE. Just you watch you havent seen the last of Kelly Kelly. She has become a huge star from being in WWE and she is known worldwide she will easily be getting loads of work


She'll go onto FHM shoots, then porn. The only ex Diva who has had a successful celebrity career is Stacey Kiebler and that's only because she's being knobbed by Clooney and rides on his red carpet coat-tail.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kelly did had a nice run with the company. Pretty much did some memorable things in the company. From being a Extreme Expose dancer, to being serious, to main eventing Smackdown once with Edge as a partner, to Diva's Champion and now out. Even though I didn't like her wrestling ability, glad that she was given a chance. I wish her well in the future.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly will go onto bigger and better things now shes free and out of WWE. Just you watch you havent seen the last of Kelly Kelly. She has become a huge star from being in WWE and she is known worldwide she will easily be getting loads of work


Huh?

She is completely irrelevant, she is hardly a celebrity. 
She has no talent, so she won't act or sing. 

She can only pose, but she doesn't have the looks to be a high fashion model nor she is "hot" enough to be a glamour model.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Huh?
> 
> She is completely irrelevant, she is hardly a celebrity.
> She has no talent, so she won't act or sing.
> ...


Soooo, B-Movie porn it is!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

This was actually unexpected, oh well, heres to seeing her in TNA by the end of the year.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryan said:


> She'll go onto FHM shoots, then porn. The only ex Diva who has had a successful celebrity career is Stacey Kiebler and that's only because she's being knobbed by Clooney and rides on his red carpet coat-tail.


True about Stacy, but you're forgetting about Trish Stratus, who's been on plenty of magazine covers (though mostly in Canada, hosts a morning talk show with other celebs now and runs a successful yoga studio/fitness brand and company.)

I'd say Trish has more success than any of the former divas put together, and is a secure millionaire at this point using the connections she made after/during WWE, just with her own income and without the aid of a celebrity boyfriend getting her foot in the door.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

theDJK said:


> It's about fucking time. But, with that said, we all rejoice that K2 is gone now, HHH's influence on the Diva's division as a whole is already showing. They release Shual Guerrero, Sara Del Ray hasn't been doing shit on NXT yet, and Skylar (Buggy Nova) is still in rehab healing. If HHH gets his way all the Diva's will be gone. We all know that he doesn't want it around. He's kind of the Pichard of the WWE.


Honestly just get rid of the division and make them valets and on screen characters
BRING BACK THE CRUISERWEIGHT DIVISION!!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope she does go into porn. Will be great seeing Johnny Sins fill her ass up with cum.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> Honestly just get rid of the division and make them valets and on screen characters
> BRING BACK THE CRUISERWEIGHT DIVISION!!!


Yeah , They don't need a division. Srs. As for the cruiserweight , I'd love it back but WWE would screw it up.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

I never understood why people said she had a markeable look. Because she has big breasts and she wrestled in a bra? 

I won't miss her. She improved a bit over the years but at the end she is and always will be a botching machine. And she had no more character or personality than "cute and sexy blonde girl". Anyway, I wish her the best in her life. And if she matures as a performer and as a character, I won't mind seeing her back.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

FUCK! FINALLY! ABOUT DAMN TIME! 

I've been waiting for her release for, well, six years! Fucking horrible wrestler in every possible aspect.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

For those of you who have been slating Kelly Kelly saying she slept around no she DIDNT. Kelly Kelly was very respected backstage and she was professional in her job

Kelly Kelly has now changed her twitter name to @TheBarbieBlank which I think is cool

And I would just like to post some of Kelly Kelly's best matches, her debut, and last match

Kelly Kelly's debut

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmItMZRUmss

Kelly Kelly's best matches

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YNrxRfxAk8

http:///www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOFBQCW-Uis

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXedb-tyhB8

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgxnL3nJtMA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGsYlBDjZt4

Kelly Kelly's last match in WWE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCB7xJ3r_fg


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *For those of you who have been slating Kelly Kelly saying she slept around no she DIDNT.* Kelly Kelly was very respected backstage and she was professional in her job
> 
> Kelly Kelly has now changed her twitter name to @TheBarbieBlank which I think is cool
> 
> ...


How would you know that?


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Clique said:


> Leave the memories alone...


wtf is she going to do now? She can't even be a stripper well.

I don't know If I could deal with the screams if she goes into porn lol.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't think people should hate on Kelly for who she's slept with...its wrestling...whatever, promiscuity is the name of the biz. Both the men and the women get down with each other. That is nothing new.

However, there has never EVER been a statement from anyone saying, not even from Kelly herself (unless I'm mistaken) that she did not sleep around. She never directly denied anything. All she said is that people shouldn't judge her for her personal life, and she was right.

And there have been numerous statements from different people who worked with her that she slept with/dated near everyone on the roster.

Kelly Kelly Fan, if you respected women you would spend more time defending their freedom to have sex with whoever they want when they choose safely, and not be judged for it...not participating in the slut shaming by saying:

"Oh my God guys! It's not true! She'd never do that!"

Who cares if she did?

Does that make her a bad person?

She should be able to do whatever the fuck she wants without people on their keyboards whining and crying about who she fucked on the roster as if it has a personal impact on their lives.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

Crowking said:


> I don't think people should hate on Kelly for who she's slept with...its wrestling...whatever, promiscuity is the name of the biz. Both the men and the women get down with each other. That is nothing new.
> 
> However, there has never EVER been a statement from anyone saying, not even from Kelly herself (unless I'm mistaken) that she did not sleep around. She never directly denied anything. All she said is that people shouldn't judge her for her personal life, and she was right.
> 
> ...


Exactly!!(Y)


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Daud said:


> Exactly!!(Y)


lol I got pretty angry and it boiled over when I typed that out...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Kelly Kelly is gone?

:cheer


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

...

See...it's an open secret, so to speak.

ETA-Clearly poking fun at her...which is too bad, I've never heard anything that was really bad about Kelly being an ass to anyone backstage.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Crowking said:


> I don't think people should hate on Kelly for who she's slept with...its wrestling...whatever, promiscuity is the name of the biz. Both the men and the women get down with each other. That is nothing new.
> 
> However, there has never EVER been a statement from anyone saying, not even from Kelly herself (unless I'm mistaken) that she did not sleep around. She never directly denied anything. All she said is that people shouldn't judge her for her personal life, and she was right.
> 
> ...


Apparently it makes her a terrible person because she's a woman. Some of these people are the same imbeciles that proclaimed that Michelle McCool was pushed solely because of fucking the Undertaker, not to mention other divas like Eve and the Bella Twins. Let's not forget about the shit that Lita went through.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Crowking said:


> ...
> 
> See...it's an open secret, so to speak.


OH GOD :lol:lol:lol:lol:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:flip:flip:flip


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Apparently being sexually promiscuous makes her a terrible person because women aren't "supposed" to do that. Some of these people are the same imbeciles that proclaimed that Michelle McCool was pushed solely because of fucking the Undertaker. Let's not forget about the shit that Lita went through.


I don't think Michelle McCool was slut shamed by highlighting her relationship with the Undertaker. It was obvious she was getting preferential booking over more over women like Mickie and Melina, despite her own considerable talent and ability.

That was more a case of traditions of favoritism for wrestlers and their spouses/girlfriends/husbands etc in WWE. That's something that always goes on in Vince McMahon's/Bischoff's etc... organizations.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

:lmao Well in Colt


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

http://www.kayfabenews.com/wwe-viewership-skyrockets-after-kelly-kelly-released-from-contract/

This is where I found out this news, and I was so happy when I realized that it is actually true. xD


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

5 years too late, should have been released after the stripper gimmick ended


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Crowking said:


> I don't think Michelle McCool was slut shamed by highlighting her relationship with the Undertaker. It was obvious she was getting preferential booking over more over women like Mickie and Melina, despite her own considerable talent and ability.
> 
> That was more a case of traditions of favoritism for wrestlers and their spouses/girlfriends/husbands etc in WWE. That's something that always goes on in Vince McMahon's/Bischoff's etc... organizations.


I believe Michelle's determination and work ethic earned her preferential treatment moreso than her relationship with the Undertaker. She turned into arguably the best women's wrestler to come out of the WWE's Diva Search, so I could see why Vince preferred a home grown protege like Michelle McCool over wrestlers with prior experience like Mickie James and Melina. I will say that I think it would be a little naive to profess that her relationship didn't have some sort of role for her push, but even with her work ethic, Michelle was slut shamed by the IWC for her push. That was the case with a lot of model-turned-wrestlers like Alicia, Eve, and the Bellas.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What's everyone so happy about? It's not like anyone watches the diva's matches anyway? Or at least everyone acts like it's a bathroom break or a snack break so I don't see what the big deal is.

Also it's not like this is going to make the division better. She's been gone for a while now and the division is as terrible as I can remember it.*


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> For those of you who have been slating Kelly Kelly saying she slept around no she DIDNT. Kelly Kelly was very respected backstage and she was professional in her job
> ]


This is only a partial list of people that she has sex with aside from the people she dated like Justin G and Dave:

Triple H
Shawn Michaels
Stone cold Steve Austin
Sheamus
CM Punk
Dolph Z
Zach Ryder


She made it clear that she wasn't a slut; just a woman who love sex and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

She is FIT 

But who really cares about any of the divas ?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> This is only a partial list of people that she has sex with aside from the people she dated like Justin G and Dave:
> 
> *Triple H*
> Shawn Michaels
> ...



I don't know if I believe some of those names. Stephanie would put up with that? That sounds like IWC fanwank to me...


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Crowking said:


> I don't know if I believe some of those names. Stephanie would put up with that? That sounds like IWC fanwank to me...


ye but she surely slept with SCSA and HBK :cool2


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> This is only a partial list of people that she has sex with aside from the people she dated like Justin G and Dave:
> 
> Triple H
> Shawn Michaels
> ...


lol wut? HBK seems pretty happy guy with a fine wife. Triple H cheating on Stephanie and Vince not firing him? Yeah right. LOL @ Stone Cold.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> This is only a partial list of people that she has sex with aside from the people she dated like Justin G and Dave:
> 
> *Triple H
> Shawn Michaels
> ...


I call bullshit.


----------



## Tnmore (Jul 10, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> This is only a partial list of people that she has sex with aside from the people she dated like Justin G and Dave:
> 
> *Triple H
> Shawn Michaels
> ...



:lmao:lmao

LOL I dont think thats true.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I wonder if Steph would even consider a threesome if Kelly Kelly were involved? lol. 


HBK? Wouldn't put it past him to get some on the side despite having a fine wife. After all, when he's on the road(whenever the WWE asks for him), his wife isn't and what she doesn't know can't hurt him. :cool2

SCSA???? He seems to be the type of guy who prefers a beer to "getting some" but whatever. WHAT? WHAT? WHAT?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Unless what I read about Chyna is bullshit, I wouldn't put it past HHH. Not saying I fully believe it, but I read that he cheated on Chyna with Stephanie. I can understand him being more faithful, at least, to stay in good standing with the McMahons and keep his job.

As far as that whole list goes it's a little hard to believe, but I can picture Kelly Kelly gettin' around in the locker room.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly has NOT slept with any of those guys on that list. That is bullshit

Also Colt can shut the fuck up hes a nobody trying to be a somebody off the back of CM Punk what a loser

I would like to thank John Laurinaitis for hiring Kelly Kelly back in 2006 he did the right thing there she was clearly a star in the making and she proved herself and became a huge star. Kelly Kelly worked her ass off to be the wrestler she is today. When she first started in ECW she took major bumps like that singapore cane shot off Sandman and Mike Knox's wrestling move and sold them like a pro and she hadent even trained properly back then. WWE would be so different today if she hadent of been hired


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> For those of you who have been slating Kelly Kelly saying she slept around no she DIDNT. Kelly Kelly was very respected backstage and she was professional in her job


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> I'm on minute 4. Lets party.


Party still rocking... all the way from pge 2.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly has NOT slept with any of those guys on that list. That is bullshit
> 
> Also Colt can shut the fuck up hes a nobody trying to be a somebody off the back of CM Punk what a loser
> 
> I would like to thank John Laurinaitis for hiring Kelly Kelly back in 2006 he did the right thing there she was clearly a star in the making and she proved herself and became a huge star. Kelly Kelly worked her ass off to be the wrestler she is today. When she first started in ECW she took major bumps like that singapore cane shot off Sandman and Mike Knox's wrestling move and sold them like a pro and she hadent even trained properly back then. WWE would be so different today if she hadent of been hired


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Please besides her looks, what quality did she have in the ring ? A basic victory roll and a bunch of annoying screaming. Please tell me


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly has NOT slept with any of those guys on that list. That is bullshit
> 
> Also Colt can shut the fuck up hes a nobody trying to be a somebody off the back of CM Punk what a loser
> 
> I would like to thank John Laurinaitis for hiring Kelly Kelly back in 2006 he did the right thing there she was clearly a star in the making and she proved herself and became a huge star. Kelly Kelly worked her ass off to be the wrestler she is today. When she first started in ECW she took major bumps like that singapore cane shot off Sandman and Mike Knox's wrestling move and sold them like a pro and she hadent even trained properly back then. WWE would be so different today if she hadent of been hired


i feel bad for you,to believe in such stupidity....it just saddens me


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Why the fuck should anyone care who someone else is having sex with anyway? It is none of our business & all hearsay. It doesn't change any of our daily lives, although it is painfully obvious that some of you need to alter yours...

Especially when there was on-air things that happened that she can be scrutinized for, like running dem ropes!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Good riddance


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Colt being classless.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

cindel25 said:


> This is only a partial list of people that she has sex with aside from the people she dated like Justin G and Dave:
> 
> Triple H
> Shawn Michaels
> ...


Source? Or are you just a friend? Don't really see why it matters though.

Sheamus. :lmao


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> That's going to be fucking forty pages of people shitting on her again


42 now..


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

cindel25 said:


> This is only a partial list of people that she has sex with aside from the people she dated like Justin G and Dave:
> 
> Triple H
> Shawn Michaels
> ...


CM Punk is such a man-slut.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JerseyScottie said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Please besides her looks, what quality did she have in the ring ? A basic victory roll and a bunch of annoying screaming. Please tell me


*As true as your point is I don't see why you'd hold that against her seeing as how you're an AJ Lee fan. *


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly has NOT slept with any of those guys on that list. That is bullshit


Come on really? I know a lot of that list looks suspect, but do you really believe that? I don't normally comment on her personal life as it's not really important to me I just didn't like her as a performer but I'm betting at least Punk tapped that ass during their "on screen flirting" during the angel they did in ECW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hamada said:


> CM Punk is such a man-slut.


Lol very true.


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

Am I the only one who never gave a shit about the actual matches, just how hot the diva was? Maybe it's because I always fast forwarded divas matches and therefore didn't have to deal with terrible wrestling lol I'm upset that I won't see Kelly Kelly's fine ass out there anymore, but otherwise, whatever.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Brye said:


> Source? Or are you just a friend? Don't really see why it matters though.
> 
> *Sheamus. :lmao*


There's a shillelagh joke in here somewhere.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

k2 want anything amazing in looks too,if u want to watch 2 hot girls wrestle go watch porn....


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

^^^Like I said , if you want to watch hot women go watch freaking porn , not wrestling .


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

The idea of Sheamus having sex with anyone makes me laugh. His huge ginger hair a-quiver, his beard drenched in sweat and him shouting "I'M JIZZING, FELLA!" makes me want to cry with hilarity.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Go buy a bunch of alcohol & re-read this thread. Take a drink/shot every time you see the word "slut" or "porn!"


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Go buy a bunch of alcohol & re-read this thread. Take a drink/shot every time you see the word "slut" or "porn!"


You're gonna kill someone mate. :lmao


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hamada said:


> "I'M JIZZING, FELLA!"





OMG :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hamada said:


> TNA, anyone?





The Bad Guy said:


> This was actually unexpected, oh well, heres to seeing her in TNA by the end of the year.








They already have a useless blonde (well 2 if you count Brooke Hogan)


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> and him shouting "I'M JIZZING, FELLA!" makes me want to cry with hilarity.


...and accidently calling his hook up "Berty" ..


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Kelly Kelly: cumming to an adult section near you!!


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, we all saw her release coming. Can't say I will miss her one bit.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

please go into porn.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I heard that Jim Ross, Howard Finkel and Mean Gene ran a train on her one time in Gorilla.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cabana is the last person who should be speaking on/bashing who has fucked half of the roster.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Cabana is the last person who should be speaking on/bashing who has fucked half of the roster.


Epitome of misogyny, considering who his bestfriend is...



TehJerichoFan said:


> I believe Michelle's determination and work ethic earned her preferential treatment moreso than her relationship with the Undertaker. *She turned into arguably the best women's wrestler to come out of the WWE's Diva Search, so I could see why Vince preferred a home grown protege like Michelle McCool over wrestlers with prior experience like Mickie James and Melina.* I will say that I think it would be a little naive to profess that her relationship didn't have some sort of role for her push, but even with her work ethic, Michelle was slut shamed by the IWC for her push. That was the case with a lot of model-turned-wrestlers like Alicia, Eve, and the Bellas.


That is a very good point that I think people often forget. Vince may have had more reasons than just "Oh it's Taker's wife and I like him" to push Michelle. Just like Trish Stratus, she was an internal talent. WWE has a very strong history of fucking over people that they don't consider home grown stars in favor of people that grew up through their developmental system.


----------



## thelukestar619 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hallelujah praise the lord the day has finally come oh yes oh yes she has been released

Sent from my GT-S5570 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The hard to believe ones:

Triple H loves Stephanie but he's not in love with her. Look what he did to Chyna. Man gotta secure his future. 

Shawn Michaels slipped up, that's all it was.

SCSA likes snacking her. That is not a typo.

As for source, Barb loves to talk. She is disappointed that she never got Cena. He was going to be her trophy fuck.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> The hard to believe ones:
> 
> Triple H loves Stephanie but he's not in love with her. Look what he did to Chyna. Man gotta secure his future.
> 
> ...


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> The hard to believe ones:
> 
> Triple H loves Stephanie but he's not in love with her. Look what he did to Chyna. Man gotta secure his future.
> 
> ...


Yes because HHH is going to fuck K2 and Vince or Steph isn't going to do anything to him.

You still don't have a real source at all.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Brye said:


> Source? Or are you just a friend? Don't really see why it matters though.
> 
> Sheamus. :lmao


Really, who wants to be with a wrestler who has a finisher called the Irish Curse?
:bron2:artest:torres:suarez1


:fella


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_*does a little arm flail in celebration for about 4 seconds, with a blank look on his face*_


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Came into this thread for Kelly Kelly Fan.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

What an absolute trainwreck of a thread. Why havent the mods closed it yet?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Felpent said:


> What an absolute trainwreck of a thread. Why havent the mods closed it yet?


Maybe the mods are getting their kicks out of reading through it at the moment. Who knows.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

And not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Cabana is the last person who should be speaking on/bashing who has fucked half of the roster.


I just read his tweet


Crowking said:


>


fpalm
Too bad that he was relevant 3 seconds only in WWE when the camera showed him at MITB 2011 PPV so he was not lucky enough to be on Kelly's list. But the loser always tried to make himself relevant ignoring the fact that nobody ever cared about him, just remember the tons of interviews last year during the summer of Punk storyline where he rided the coattail of his friend CM Punk, trying to make himself part of this storyline.
If CM Punk is the Indy Hulk Hogan then Colt Cabana is the Indy Brutus Beefcake



Crowking said:


> Epitome of misogyny, considering who his bestfriend is...


At least his friend has slept with the half of the divas locker room and became a mysogynist because he misunderstood that every woman acts this way. What are the excuses of this virgin? Hatred of women because it's his fault that he stayed a virgin because of his clumsiness?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

sonicslash said:


> Kelly Kelly: cumming to an adult section near you!!


Damn right


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly has posted photos on her twitter (@TheBarbieBlank) that will be in her 2013 calendar that will be available to buy soon check the links out

pic.twitter.com/bpEoY70L

pic.twitter.com/AO9lNfOQ

pic.twitter.com/n3QjPICK

^^^ Wow so hot!!!!! 

Also Kelly Kelly has tweeted a photo of her and Sheldon (her boyfriend) and is celebrating her freedom from WWE

Barbie Blank ‏@TheBarbieBlank
Celebrating with boo @SSouray #lovinglife #freedom pic.twitter.com/052DVXwH


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> ^^^ Wow so hot!!!!!


The plot thickens.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly has posted photos on her twitter (@TheBarbieBlank) that will be in her 2013 calendar that will be available to buy soon check the links out
> 
> pic.twitter.com/bpEoY70L
> 
> ...


There is just something wrong with you isnt there:gun:


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*










some of the comments in this thread :lmao



Vic said:


> Can't wait to see "K2 Takin' Two" on porn dvd shelves.


:lmao :lmao :lmao REPP'D.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

nikola123 said:


> There is just something wrong with you isnt there:gun:


Either that or she is the best troll on this forum. Sometimes I can't help but laugh at some of the things she says and the reactions she gets. I could be wrong. Maybe Kelly Kelly fan really is just Kelly Kelly's biggest fan. Either way, people feed into what she says and it is rather silly.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

DualShock said:


> I just read his tweet
> 
> fpalm
> Too bad that he was relevant 3 seconds only in WWE when the camera showed him at MITB 2011 PPV so he was not lucky enough to be on Kelly's list. But the loser always tried to make himself relevant ignoring the fact that nobody ever cared about him, just remember the tons of interviews last year during the summer of Punk storyline where he rided the coattail of his friend CM Punk, trying to make himself part of this storyline.
> ...


This made me laugh.

I am literally picturing Colt Cabana (who I actually like) in front of a naked, spread-eagle woman, walking up to the bed, tripping, missing and slamming face first onto the floor...leading to her running out the door in horror.

And this happens to him at least 3 times a week.



CM12Punk said:


> Yes because HHH is going to fuck K2 and Vince or Steph isn't going to do anything to him.
> 
> You still don't have a real source at all.



It reads like wrestling fan fic...what a bunch of bullshit :lmao


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Crowking said:


> This made me laugh.
> 
> I am literally picturing Colt Cabana (who I actually like) in front of a naked, spread-eagle woman, walking up to the bed, tripping, missing and slamming face first onto the floor...leading to her running out the door in horror.
> 
> And this happens to him at least 3 times a week.


That sounds like the sex life of Mr. & Mrs. Sin Cara


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Late to the party but...










Good riddance. Now take Khali, Hornswoggle, and Alicia Fox with you as well.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Honestly? Didnt even realize she was still a part of WWE. The Divas are so interchangable. I lose track on who is who.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

This still going? These diva threads get more attention than their matches.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

not a huge loss.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Only thing that's missing is Big Johnny wishing her the best on her future endeavors on live TV.


Felpent said:


> What an absolute trainwreck of a thread. Why havent the mods closed it yet?


Because it doesn't need to be closed. There's been threads much worse than this.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> For all those asking:
> 
> We are celebrating since we now know that we won't be seeing her in the ring anymore.
> We are hopeful that she won't be replaced with someone similar.
> ...



Pfft. TNA is the same company who hired the nasty boyz bubba the fat fuck sponge scott hall sean waltman and tiffany. It's a matter of time before they sign kelly kelly.

But hey kelly is gain for them she'd bring money to the company. Because of her ties with Maxim and other magazines out there. They'll pay TNA A shit load of cash for a photoshoot of her. 

I don't get the hate for kelly even tho im kinda happy shes gone. After all wwe women division is shit.

I love how the iwc are quick to say oooh del rey will build the diva division. Yet they have girls like tamina natalya beth pheonix and naomi being wasted on bullshit. 

Sara del rey isn't going to help build shit people. Stop being so optimistic. If anything del rey will just be another diva. Not a single fuck will be given about her in the wwe considering how shit the wwe women division is.


----------



## 220 (Aug 21, 2011)

Did she ever learn to un do her Bra?.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol @ people saying Dixie should keep away from her. If they hired Tiffany, they can easily hire K2. "WOW, what's Jilly Jilly doing in the Impact Zone?"


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Good stuff. She'll find something else and she'll no longer be stinking up WWE with her utter lack of wrestling ability.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't care. Never watched her matches or promos.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I have come to conclusion that Kelly Kelly probably thought to quit the WWE now since shes done everything in WWE shes feuded with every diva on the roster, shes had her Wrestlemania moment, shes won the divas title. So shes now closing her WWE chapter and starting a new chapter with whatever she does next.

Dont forget this memory of her winning the divas title

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0_joI1x-Bk


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I have come to conclusion that Kelly Kelly probably thought to quit the WWE now since shes done everything in WWE shes feuded with every diva on the roster, shes had her Wrestlemania moment, shes won the divas title. So shes now closing her WWE chapter and starting a new chapter with whatever she does next.
> 
> Dont forget this memory of her winning the divas title



so HOF?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Hamada said:


> Lol @ people saying Dixie should keep away from her. If they hired Tiffany, they can easily hire K2. "WOW, what's Jilly Jilly doing in the Impact Zone?"


It's not a question of oh will TNA hire her?

Why would Kelly leave WWE, where she was on top of the world getting paid much more with greater exposure, to go to TNA. The transition makes no sense, and she doesn't even want to be in wrestling. She wants to be an actress and model.

TNA would be a step backwards for her. It would be like Stacy Keibler joining TNA.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

She was a useless cunt. Good ridance!


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I won't lie, I'm a Kelly Kelly fan, so I'll miss her. I'll get bashed by some for saying that, just watch, lol. 

Anyways, I saw this coming. Kelly Kelly hadn't been on TV for awhile, so I figured something was going on. Besides, she wants to do other stuff outside of wrestling. I say best of luck in whatever she does in the future and seeing as how this release was mutual, I wouldn't be surprised to see her back in the WWE if things don't work out for her outside of wrestling. Though, if that happens, I would much rather see her as a valet for some wrestler. Even though I am a fan of her, I don't think she was that great in the ring. 

Oh yeah, she's dating a former Edmonton Oiler in Sheldon Souray. That's one thing I have against her, lol. I guess it could be worse. She could be dating one of the Vancouver Canucks players.


----------



## Cortex (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh I'm going to miss her untimely step and turn and soft bump into the ropes.


Wait a minute, no I'm not.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> - Regarding Raquel Diaz (Shaul Marie Guerrero), most people within WWE expect her back in action but that’s not confirmed. It’s believed she is taking time away to rest up and possibly go back to school. The feeling from developmental was that Guerrero is not a very good wrestler but is a great talker with lots of charisma.
> 
> - Regarding Kelly Kelly and Beth Phoenix leaving WWE, most in the company are under the impression that Kelly won’t be back anytime soon. Beth is scheduled to finish up in October and she is expected back in the future. A source describes Beth’s departure as it just being time for to leave. There’s also speculation that Beth is leaving in part to help take care of her boyfriend Edge after he has neck surgery in early November.
> 
> - We’ve noted that a source close to the WWE Divas division expects other Divas to be leaving soon. There has been no talk of WWE Divas Champion Eve Torres leaving but officials are aware of her recent change in life. Eve was just engaged to Rener Gracie and the feeling is that she may want some time off once they are married.


Might be more taking leave.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Crowking said:


> It's not a question of oh will TNA hire her?
> 
> Why would Kelly leave WWE, where she was on top of the world getting paid much more with greater exposure, to go to TNA. The transition makes no sense, and she doesn't even want to be in wrestling. She wants to be an actress and model.
> 
> TNA would be a step backwards for her. It would be like Stacy Keibler joining TNA.


It's not a question of "Why would Kelly leave WWE" she's been fired, pretty much. If TNA pay her the money, she'll go. Like if TNA paid Stacy Keibler enough money, she'd be on iMPACT. Money makes the world go round.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Hamada said:


> It's not a question of "Why would Kelly leave WWE" she's been fired, pretty much. If TNA pay her the money, she'll go. Like if TNA paid Stacy Keibler enough money, she'd be on iMPACT. Money makes the world go round.


She wasn't fired, she split. Just like Keibler split. Just like the Bellas split, just like Maxine split, just like Shaul Guerrero split, just like Maryse split, just like Gail Kim split, just like Beth's splitting. These bitches are getting smart and getting out on their own terms and I can do nothing but commend them for it. And the thought of Kelly, or most of the others I mentioned, going to TNA is laughable. If they were interested in money, would they really leave the WWE and instead choose to work for the Sunglasses Hut- uh- TNA? There's an incredible lack of upward mobility in wrestling for most people, for broads it's virtually non-existent. Kelly's had a pretty much perfect wrestling career, and now she's moving on. It is as simply as that. She's splitting to go and do stuff on her own terms and actually enjoy shit, can you really blame her?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

She's gone, lets remember her by her only memorable moment:


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Hamada said:


> It's not a question of "Why would Kelly leave WWE" she's been fired, pretty much. If TNA pay her the money, she'll go. Like if TNA paid Stacy Keibler enough money, she'd be on iMPACT. Money makes the world go round.


She wasn't fired.

I get that you hate Kelly Kelly.

But let's be real here, WWE tried to get her to stay for months and she said no.

She chose to walk away.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

All the divas in WWE are getting smart by quitting the business its clear there getting messed around with no tv time, no storylines/feuds. Kelly Kelly is gone, Beth is soon to follow. So I wonder who will be next after Beth???. My bet is Eve as shes got engaged so once shes got married she will soon hate being on the road and want to be at home with her husband.

#Mark that video clip of Randy you posted he is liar Kelly Kelly hasent slept around and he is no saint since hes took drugs, been suspended god knows how many times, caused trouble backstage

Necramonium did you really have to post that clip???

Kelly Kelly wont be going to TNA as they pay peanuts to the knockouts. Kelly Kelly is moving on to do other things


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> All the divas in WWE are getting smart by quitting the business its clear there getting messed around with no tv time, no storylines/feuds. Kelly Kelly is gone, Beth is soon to follow. So I wonder who will be next after Beth???. My bet is Eve as shes got engaged so once shes got married she will soon hate being on the road and want to be at home with her husband.
> 
> #Mark that video clip of Randy you posted he is liar Kelly Kelly hasent slept around and he is no saint since hes took drugs, been suspended god knows how many times, caused trouble backstage
> 
> ...


Good. Other things can have her and never give her back


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> All the divas in WWE are getting smart by quitting the business its clear there getting messed around with no tv time, no storylines/feuds. Kelly Kelly is gone, Beth is soon to follow. So I wonder who will be next after Beth???. My bet is Eve as shes got engaged so once shes got married she will soon hate being on the road and want to be at home with her husband.
> 
> #Mark that video clip of Randy you posted he is liar Kelly Kelly hasent slept around and he is no saint since hes took drugs, been suspended god knows how many times, caused trouble backstage
> 
> ...


Kelly Kelly is gone because she can't wrestle, its as simple as that.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> All the divas in WWE are getting smart by quitting the business its clear there getting messed around with no tv time, no storylines/feuds. Kelly Kelly is gone, Beth is soon to follow. So I wonder who will be next after Beth???. My bet is Eve as shes got engaged so once shes got married she will soon hate being on the road and want to be at home with her husband.
> 
> #Mark that video clip of Randy you posted he is liar Kelly Kelly hasent slept around and he is no saint since hes took drugs, been suspended god knows how many times, caused trouble backstage
> 
> ...


Like fucking celebrities in Hollywood?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> #Mark that video clip of Randy you posted he is liar Kelly Kelly hasent slept around and he is no saint since hes took drugs, been suspended god knows how many times, caused trouble backstage


Kelly Kelly herself hasn't denied it yet you keep doing it. Just accept it. And how exactly does Orton taking drugs or being suspended have anything to do with K2 being a slut?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

The Rebel said:


> Kelly Kelly is gone because she can't wrestle, its as simple as that.


That's not the reason.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> All the divas in WWE are getting smart by quitting the business its clear there getting messed around with no tv time, no storylines/feuds. Kelly Kelly is gone, Beth is soon to follow. So I wonder who will be next after Beth???. My bet is Eve as shes got engaged so once shes got married she will soon hate being on the road and want to be at home with her husband.
> 
> #Mark that video clip of Randy you posted he is liar Kelly Kelly hasent slept around and he is no saint since hes took drugs, been suspended god knows how many times, caused trouble backstage
> 
> ...


Kelly is a woman who loves sex, and there's nothing wrong with that. Just accept it.


----------



## Cortex (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> All the divas in WWE are getting smart by quitting the business its clear there getting messed around with no tv time, no storylines/feuds. Kelly Kelly is gone, Beth is soon to follow. So I wonder who will be next after Beth???. My bet is Eve as shes got engaged so once shes got married she will soon hate being on the road and want to be at home with her husband.
> 
> #Mark that video clip of Randy you posted he is liar Kelly Kelly hasent slept around and he is no saint since hes took drugs, been suspended god knows how many times, caused trouble backstage
> 
> ...


I think he definetly had to post clip.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I have come to conclusion that Kelly Kelly probably thought to quit the WWE now since shes done everything in WWE shes feuded with every diva on the roster, *shes had her Wrestlemania moment*, shes won the divas title. So shes now closing her WWE chapter and starting a new chapter with whatever she does next.


Do you know what people mean when they say "Wrestlemania Moment"?



TankOfRate said:


> She wasn't fired, she split. Just like Keibler split. Just like the Bellas split, just like Maxine split, just like Shaul Guerrero split, just like Maryse split, just like Gail Kim split, just like Beth's splitting. These bitches are getting smart and getting out on their own terms and I can do nothing but commend them for it. And the thought of Kelly, or most of the others I mentioned, going to TNA is laughable. If they were interested in money, would they really leave the WWE and instead choose to work for the Sunglasses Hut- uh- TNA? There's an incredible lack of upward mobility in wrestling for most people, for broads it's virtually non-existent. Kelly's had a pretty much perfect wrestling career, and now she's moving on. It is as simply as that. She's splitting to go and do stuff on her own terms and actually enjoy shit, can you really blame her?


The TNA option is dependent on the talent and what their goals are within the industry. Women like K2 and Maryse, who likely view WWE as a stepping stone to greater fame (modelling, acting, etc.) wouldn't likely go that route. However, talent like Gail Kim who are focused on success 'within' the industry are/could be well served by signing TNA instead of being misused within the WWE.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> So, the stinkface is up for grabs! Who will be the first? I predict either @NatbyNature or @ZackRyder


this guy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^I smirked. The stinkface would of went great with Nattie's fart gimmick.:|


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*So inb4 out of sight, out of mind? 

Inb4 people can mark another diva to hate I assume. 

Also the days of k2fan baiting people around here are coming to an end. Can't say it's a bad thing. *


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly can wrestle shes had many amazing matches in these 6 years. But now she wants to move on to do something else. She will be getting loads of offers of work now shes free from WWE just you watch. Kelly Kelly has made a name for herself from her time in WWE and shes now going on to use that in another career

ice_edge im not a troll and i dont bait people


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah, She's made a name for herself alright.

But I'm too much of a gentleman to say what those names are..


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly can wrestle shes had many amazing matches in these 6 years. But now she wants to move on to do something else. She will be getting loads of offers of work now shes free from WWE just you watch. Kelly Kelly has made a name for herself from her time in WWE and shes now going on to use that in another career
> 
> ice_edge im not a troll and i dont bait people


Which match of hers is your favourite?


----------



## TobiasFunke (Jan 3, 2012)

How old is 'Kelly Kelly fan'?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly can wrestle shes had many amazing matches in these 6 years. But now she wants to move on to do something else. She will be getting loads of offers of work now shes free from WWE just you watch. Kelly Kelly has made a name for herself from her time in WWE and shes now going on to use that in another career
> 
> ice_edge im not a troll and i dont bait people


Is she a better worker than Nattie and Beth.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

TobiasFunke said:


> How old is 'Kelly Kelly fan'?


almost a lil afraid to find out :mcgee1


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TobiasFunke said:


> How old is 'Kelly Kelly fan'?


Shot in the dark, Id say around 14-15 or so.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh my god :lmao Rafiki :lmao https://twitter.com/ColtCabana/status/252516271881596929


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL. Rakifi!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Heel said:


> Oh my god :lmao Rafiki :lmao https://twitter.com/ColtCabana/status/252516271881596929


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmfao Rafiki


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Barbie Blank ‏@TheBarbieBlank
> that's going to cost you 10,000&#55357;&#56842;“@CMPunk: So, the stinkface is up for grabs! Who will be the first? I predict @NatbyNature or @ZackRyder”


-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rafiki!?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RAFIKI.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Rafiki...


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SN0WMAN said:


> Which match of hers is your favourite?


Melina vs. Alicia Fox


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly can wrestle shes had many amazing matches in these 6 years. But now she wants to move on to do something else. She will be getting loads of offers of work now shes free from WWE just you watch. Kelly Kelly has made a name for herself from her time in WWE and shes now going on to use that in another career
> 
> ice_edge im not a troll and i dont bait people


*No I believe you are baiting but it's not like you will ever agree. 

Conscious or unconscious hardly matters. 

In some sites you might be banned for this sort of baiting but WF seems to let it slide...whatever works best for it. 

Although as I said forgetting this whole thing won't take that long since this will be the big slash before people forget about kelly and stop making these threads eventually. So out of sight out of mind as I said. It will hardly be relevant in few months. 

*


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly can wrestle shes had many amazing matches in these 6 years. But now she wants to move on to do something else. She will be getting loads of offers of work now shes free from WWE just you watch. Kelly Kelly has made a name for herself from her time in WWE and shes now going on to use that in another career
> 
> ice_edge im not a troll and i dont bait people


Then name 5 matches of hers that are atleast 3 star quality, I'm sorry I may be asking for too much. I meant name THREE matches that are atleast 2 1/2 star quality. Hell, name ONE match where she can run the fuckin ropes properly. Name one match where her opponent didn't have to oversell her moves to atleast make it look somewhat believable.

Those "YOU CAN'T WRESTLE CHANTS" should've been intended for Kelly Kelly, not John Cena.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Every time I see her in a match I worry that she might seriously injure someone.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

To the haters on this thread Reby Sky has something to say

Reby Sky ‏@RebySky
Damn, I thought I had it bad...the BS hate I'm seeing about this KellyKelly homegirl recently is RIDICULOUS ! I don't know her personally... 

Reby Sky ‏@RebySky
...but any1 who can survive on the road w a major company for 5+ yrs deserves better than hate. Its more than MOST of u could ever bear. SMH 

Also Matt Hardy has something to say as well

Matt Hardy ‏@MATTHARDYBRAND
Instead of investing time & effort to tweet about someone's flaws, try to focus your 140 characters on their positives instead. Really. Try.

Matt Hardy ‏@MATTHARDYBRAND
Since Day 1 @TheBarbieBlank's had an uphill battle for respect as a wrestler & busted her ass to earn it. It's the same battle @RebySky is.. 

^^^ This right there shows the haters need to get a life and Reby/Matt are speaking the truth


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Quoting Matt Hardy isn't going to get any people to join your side.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Quoting Matt Hardy isn't going to get any people to join your side.


Reby Sky won't either :lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I'm going to listen to what Matt Hardy has to say. He's even more messed up than his brother and when your brother is JEFF HARDY that's really saying something.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not commenting on Kelly Kelly as a person though, I'm just judging her by her TV character, which is what wrestling fans do/are meant to do at the end of the day. I respect her for going out in the ring and at least attempting to entertain all of us, just like I do for all performers (yes, even the ones that fucking suck).

I'm just so glad she's gone though. One less annoying person to look at and watch. Pity we never got to see Karma destroy her in a match.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Avon Barksdale said:


> Then name 5 matches of hers that are atleast 3 star quality, I'm sorry I may be asking for too much. I meant name THREE matches that are atleast 2 1/2 star quality. Hell, name ONE match where she can run the fuckin ropes properly. Name one match where her opponent didn't have to oversell her moves to atleast make it look somewhat believable.
> 
> Those "YOU CAN'T WRESTLE CHANTS" should've been intended for Kelly Kelly, not John Cena.


You want 5 matches then here they are

Kelly Kelly vs Beth at Summerslam/NOC/superstars match

Kelly Kelly vs Gail Kim 

Kelly Kelly vs Jillian

Kelly Kelly vs Michelle McCool

Kelly Kelly vs Natalya


SN0WMAN - My fav Kelly Kelly match was when she won the divas title. That moment was just incredible which I had been waiting along time for Kelly Kelly had busted her ass for 5 years straight with no titles and at last she won the divas title on the 20th June 2011 Raw show and it was amazing Kelly Kelly deserved to win that title more than anyone

TobiasFunke - why does my age matter???


Headliner - Kelly Kelly is an awesome worker and is on the same levels as Beth/Natalya


And I would like to say Kelly Kelly along with every other superstar in WWE put their bodies on the line every night for our entertainment show them respect they deserve


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You want 5 matches then here they are
> 
> Kelly Kelly vs Beth at Summerslam/NOC/superstars match
> 
> ...


Sure, but not even close to Nattie's level.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What I really want to is who will be the next obligatory hot blond that's popular?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Rafiki...

:lmao :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Heavenly Invader said:


> What I really want to is who will be the next obligatory hot blond that's popular?


Summer Rae.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

Apparently she's asking $10,000 for appearing at indie shows.

To get a return on that asking price a promoter would need to sell at least 500 tickets @ 20 dollars each. That is acutally quite difficult thesedays. Take a look at how many tickets ROH and TNA sell for a houseshow. And they have TV exposure and the likes of Jeff Hardy and Rob Van Dam.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Headliner - Kelly Kelly is an awesome worker and is on the same levels as Beth/Natalya
> 
> 
> And I would like to say Kelly Kelly along with every other superstar in WWE put their bodies on the line every night for our entertainment show them respect they deserve


Yeah and Khali is on the same level as Shawn Michaels


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Nobody will ever replace Kelly Kelly


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JigsawKrueger said:


> Apparently she's asking $10,000 for appearing at indie shows.


Well someone has a high opinion of themselves. She's barely worth $500



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Nobody will ever replace Kelly Kelly


You just keep telling yourself that


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Nobody will ever replace Kelly Kelly


Yeah, just like how no one replaced Sable, or no one replaced Torrie Wilson and so on. We'll have another dumb blonde soon enough.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Headliner - Kelly Kelly is an awesome worker and is on the same levels as Beth/Natalya


:westbrook2










Thoughts?


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Nobody will ever replace Kelly Kelly


Ye its hard to suck as much as she does... both in the ring and backstage unk2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Panic! said:


> Yeah, just like how no one replaced Sable, or no one replaced Torrie Wilson and so on. We'll have another dumb blonde soon enough.


Hey now, don't bring Torrie into this. She wasn't the best worker, but she was pretty decent. Yon want to mention a blond, use Ashley Massarro


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Still taking Kelly Kelly fan's bait eh?


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Nobody will ever replace Kelly Kelly


Dude she's like Generic Blonde #368 it's really easy to fill her spot....

and her vagina.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Kelly Kelly is boring boring.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> To the haters on this thread *Reby Sky* has something to say


Excuse me, but... who?


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Hey now, don't bring Torrie into this. She wasn't the best worker, but she was pretty decent. Yon want to mention a blond, use Ashley Massarro


Well, you know what I mean LOL (was talking about Torrie as a worker mainly). Ashley Massaro, I liked her style (it's sort've me LOL) but yeah, she fucking sucked too.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Headliner - that gif you posted was Kelly Kelly's first match on ECW she miss timed the handspring elbow at least she recovered by doing that pin and winning the match

And I would like to point out Barbie's agent is manageing her appearances and sorting out her fees and if the $10,000 is true then thats right as she is a top star from being in WWE

Taker2theMoon as ive said I dont bait people


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> Excuse me, but... who?


Indy wrestler, not very good, dating Matt Hardy



Taker2theMoon said:


> Still taking Kelly Kelly fan's bait eh?


Yep, she is to Kelly Kelly what teenage girls are to Twilight


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Excuse me, but... who?


A hot chick who digs Hardy, how? I have no clue.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Taker2theMoon as ive said I dont bait people


And I'm a mark for the Undertaker for my health.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Headliner - that gif you posted was Kelly Kelly's first match on ECW she miss timed the handspring elbow at least she recovered by doing that pin and winning the match
> 
> And I would like to point out Barbie's agent is manageing her appearances and sorting out her fees and if the $10,000 is true then thats right as she is a top star from being in WWE
> 
> Taker2theMoon as ive said I dont bait people












Thoughts on a fucked up stink face?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

isn't that Velvet Sky?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol at Kelly Kelly Fans rep. I guess the highest red rep you can achieve is now officially called "Kelly Kelly Fan". Lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JY57 said:


> isn't that Velvet Sky?


No


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JY57 said:


> isn't that Velvet Sky?


Looks like Eve to me


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Looks like Eve to me


meant the twitter feed that KK Fan posted. Thought it was Velvet Sky's account


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JY57 said:


> meant the twitter feed that KK Fan posted. Thought it was Velvet Sky's account


No thats Redy Sky's account. Different woman


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You want 5 matches then here they are
> 
> Kelly Kelly vs Beth at Summerslam/NOC/superstars match
> 
> ...


Those are not THREE STAR quality matches, you fuckin fail again. Only decent matches there were probably the one against Beth Phoenix, and that was more of Beth being impressive for carrying KK sorry ass for the entire match.

And no, K2 does not deserve our respect. She obviously didn't respect the business enough to pour an ounce of her passion into it, and her current departure proves that. She was just another failed model who wanted to use the WWE to further her rise to fame. I mean for fucks sakes, how do you spend six years as a pro wrestler and not know how to run the ropes properly. She has not improved at all.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> ^^^ This right there shows the haters need to get a life and Reby/Matt are speaking the truth


LOL @ telling someone to get a life and putting Matt Hardy in the same sentence


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Kelly kelly fan, are you leaving too?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Great news and yeah, mods/admin should ban kelly Kelly fan's account in memory of K2's 6 hardworking, memorable and momentous years and if not for that, probably because it'd be a great idea in general.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> To the haters on this thread Reby Sky has something to say
> 
> Reby Sky ‏@RebySky
> Damn, I thought I had it bad...the BS hate I'm seeing about this KellyKelly homegirl recently is RIDICULOUS ! I don't know her personally...
> ...


ROFL are you seriously quoting those two irrelevant losers? It might interest you to know that even Reby Sky has talked shit about Kelly Kelly on her Twitter account saying something to the effect of "Even I can do a better match than that!" and laughing at her Wrestlemania performances.

Word of advice, don't post anything those two trolls have to say/take it seriously.

It's all a bunch of bollocks.

What makes it funnier is that they both seem to be projecting their own experiences of getting rightfully trashed by fans onto someone who couldn't care less about them unless they mention their names. They are both trying to ride her coattails for more Twitter followers/publicity.

Don't be a sheep.


----------



## wwe4evr19 (Jun 8, 2008)

Personally this isn't good for WWE, and sucks. It seems Beth is going to leave WWE for a while to, in less than a month. And with Kelly Kelly now gone from WWE. Their isn't many good wwe diva wrestlers left on the roster. WWE Needs to Find some new wwe diva wrestlers. Please no more models for divas, what we need is more female athletes. And by hiring Sara Del Rey to train the divas, is definitely a great start. But they need to start hiring, and looking for more female wrestlers. Not only does WWE lack good tag teams these days, but also Female wrestlers, not DIvas.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

People really think Kelly leaving signifies a new era for the divas division? Please. They are still going to be bringing up models into the company in the hopes of creating another Trih Stratus.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

as much a I enjoy KKfan and her senseless devotion - let's give it a rest and move on fellas. No one is going to change her mind so let's leave it alone.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Matt Hardy ‏@MATTHARDYBRAND
Since Day 1 @TheBarbieBlank's had an uphill battle for respect as a wrestler & *busted her ass* to earn it. It's the same battle @RebySky is.. 


See what I did there?

HURHUR


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Nobody will ever replace Kelly Kelly


Shut up Meg


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

the worst kelly kelly spot was when she dove over the top rope and took out like 6 people that all weighed twice as much as her


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Nobody will ever replace *Kelly Kelly*


Who?


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Rob Feinstein of RF Video revealed in a new blog posted on his official Facebook page Saturday that negotiations to have recently released WWE Diva Kelly Kelly appear at the upcoming “Legends of the Ring” Convention have broken down following her agent requesting $10,000 for her to appear

http://www.pwmania.com/kelly-kellys-agent-demanding-10000-indy-appearances#.UGkdhk3A9Bo

Holy shit, Melina asks for 3000 and people thought that was nuts.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

PoisonMouse said:


> Rob Feinstein of RF Video revealed in a new blog posted on his official Facebook page Saturday that negotiations to have recently released WWE Diva Kelly Kelly appear at the upcoming “Legends of the Ring” Convention have broken down following her agent requesting $10,000 for her to appear
> 
> http://www.pwmania.com/kelly-kellys-agent-demanding-10000-indy-appearances#.UGkdhk3A9Bo
> 
> Holy shit, Melina asks for 3000 and people thought that was nuts.


she should be paying money for a ticket. She'd add as much as an audience member.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Takertheman said:


> Who?


yeah thats my pick as well. She should get alot of training first and work alot with Sara Del Rey before making her debut.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

If Kelly Kelly is a Legend of the Ring, Ric Flair might actually be considered God


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

I'd say no more jobbing to talentless hacks for Beth and Natalya, but we all know that's not true.


----------



## Praetorian Guard (Aug 3, 2012)

This post.













Is the only fuck I give about this talentless wench, even her striptease sucked.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

It's funny, guys. When in my thread I asked if Kelly Kelly will be released this year, most of you said no.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

TomasThunder619 said:


> It's funny, guys. When in my thread I asked if Kelly Kelly will be released this year, most of you said no.


I think most of us said "no" as in WWE would offer her a new deal and she would gladly re-sign because she has no other prospects. At least, I was thinking there was no way WWE would ever fire her in a million years.

And they didn't.

She refused to re-sign/left.

Maybe I'm backpedaling a bit and mis-remembering, but I think most people were of the mind that there would be no way that WWE would let her walk unless she ran out the door on her own.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

It's to bad seeing as she was easily the most marketable diva on the entire roster. She was a real life barbie doll, what more could the WWE want? Outside of her and AJ the WWE doesn't have any women who truly recieve a response from the crowd. You might throw Eve into the mix but it's nothing compared to Kelly and AJ.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

good


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Thoughts on a fucked up stink face?


Kelly Kelly simply lost her footing when she was going into the corner to do the stink face



Warrior said:


>


^^^ This right here shows what a tough bump Kelly Kelly took in her first few months on ECW she hadent even trained properly back then but she sold that singapore cane shot like a pro



Avon Barksdale said:


> Those are not THREE STAR quality matches, you fuckin fail again. Only decent matches there were probably the one against Beth Phoenix, and that was more of Beth being impressive for carrying KK sorry ass for the entire match.
> 
> And no, K2 does not deserve our respect. She obviously didn't respect the business enough to pour an ounce of her passion into it, and her current departure proves that. She was just another failed model who wanted to use the WWE to further her rise to fame. I mean for fucks sakes, how do you spend six years as a pro wrestler and not know how to run the ropes properly. She has not improved at all.


Beth did not carry Kelly Kelly. They both worked equally in that match. Also Kelly Kelly can run the ropes


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly simply lost her footing when she was going into the corner to do the stink face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you smoke ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly simply lost her footing when she was going into the corner to do the stink face


That's your excuse.:lol










That was suppose to be a cross body but she jumped to far and nearly killed her opponent. So it was played off as a shoulder block.

Thoughts?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol six years and still couldn't run the ropes. Good Riddance. Can;t beleive I was sick and missed this when it broke all that needs to be said is

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I am actually quite surprised that people cared this much to make however many replies this thread has had. Although this


Warrior said:


>


gave me the best belly laugh I'd had in a while, thank you.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Headliner said:


> That's your excuse.:lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flying Headbutt????


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> That's your excuse.:lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As ive said before Kelly Kelly was in her early stages of training when these matches happened like the gif you posted but from seeing that she did a shoulder block instead as she jumped off the ropes too far to do the crossbody. And Layla played a good part in catching Kelly Kelly so both didnt get hurt

A-C-P long time no see  and I guessed you would react like this to the news of Kelly Kelly being released but let me tell you it was mutual and she is now free to do her new career


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> As ive said before Kelly Kelly was in her early stages of training when these matches happened like the gif you posted but from seeing that she did a shoulder block instead as she jumped off the ropes too far to do the crossbody. And Layla played a good part in catching Kelly Kelly so both didnt get hurt
> 
> A-C-P long time no see  and I guessed you would react like this to the news of Kelly Kelly being released but let me tell you it was mutual and she is now free to do her new career


Just give up already


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

It gets to the point where being a gimmick poster isn't funny anymore & the user should just be banned. Kelly Kelly Fan is at that point. Can we please stop this stupid defense bullshit, please? Jesus Christ.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

the best thing about kelly kelly being released is that she's been postin hot pics of herself on twitter


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> As ive said before Kelly Kelly was in her early stages of training when these matches happened like the gif you posted but from seeing that she did a shoulder block instead as she jumped off the ropes too far to do the crossbody. And Layla played a good part in catching Kelly Kelly so both didnt get hurt
> 
> A-C-P long time no see  and I guessed you would react like this to the news of Kelly Kelly being released but let me tell you it was mutual and she is now free to do her new career


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux (May 21, 2012)

I'm so happy she's finally gone. Her matches were painful to watch with all the screaming and the countless botches. I hate that bitch.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Walk-In said:


> It gets to the point where being a gimmick poster isn't funny anymore & the user should just be banned. Kelly Kelly Fan is at that point. Can we please stop this stupid defense bullshit, please? Jesus Christ.


It's fun to play.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Barbie will be at Comic con in New York on October 12th and 13th doing autographs and photo ops shes posted this link on her twitter and facebook

http://www.sportsfanpromotions.com/


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Walk-In said:


> It gets to the point where being a gimmick poster isn't funny anymore & the user should just be banned. Kelly Kelly Fan is at that point. Can we please stop this stupid defense bullshit, please? Jesus Christ.


Yeah I tend to agree I know I've been guilty of baiting K2fan in the past because it was just too damn enjoyable at the time but it's getting pathetic now and needs to end. :no:


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

I think TNA should grab here now! I would really like to see her on Impact.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

Skermac said:


> I think TNA should grab here now! I would really like to see her on Impact.


no thanks, she shouldn't go near a wrestling ring again


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barbie Blank...omg.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I wonder if they'll have somebody take a pop at Kelly tonight on Raw or if they wait until she's about to do something high profile and mock her then, directly or indirectly.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

just1988 said:


> I wonder if they'll have somebody take a pop at Kelly tonight on Raw or if they wait until she's about to do something high profile and mock her then, directly or indirectly.


Knowing WWE they will do it tonight. She is very lucky that they did not convince her to come back for one last segment where they could humiliate her. Vince does not take kindly to employees leaving. If it were up to him, everyone would stay forever.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Its funny to think that someone this useless actually became a face of a division


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

WWE wouldnt dare take the piss out of Kelly Kelly on tonights Raw


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> WWE wouldnt dare take the piss out of Kelly Kelly on tonights Raw


Lord knows she's been pissed on far too much in her lifetime.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

SummerLove said:


> Lord knows she's been pissed on far too much in her lifetime.


HAHAHAHAHAH xD


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> WWE wouldnt dare take the piss out of Kelly Kelly on tonights Raw


Real question do you stalk Kelly Kelly ?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If they can make fun of JR they can make fun of Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Wouldn't be surprised at all if they took some sort of shot directed at her tonight. As someone previously said, Vinnie Mac doesn't take kindly to employees leaving. Anyone remember the 'Piggy James' shit just before Mickie James left about one/two months later?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

SummerLove said:


> Lord knows she's been pissed on far too much in her lifetime.


:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Huh, I just noticed now that anyone who could get a rep as bad as Kelly Kelly Fan's is officially "Kelly Kelly Fan". Worse than wanting to be banned.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ThePeoplezStunner3 said:


> Real question do you stalk Kelly Kelly ?


She probably has a creepy alter to Kelly in a closet or something


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

virus21 said:


> She probably has a creepy alter to Kelly in a closet or something


I have a shrine to Kelly Kelly fan in my closet.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

ThePeoplezStunner3 said:


> Real question do you stalk Kelly Kelly ?


No I dont

I am just a fan of Kelly Kelly


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

A message to Headliner take note of these gifs


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Take note of what?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Take note of what?


Take note of how wide her legs are spread in the second gif. You can't accomplish that without hard work


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

I still remember that being one of the worse matches I've ever seen...and it was a submission match of all things...the worse part is, the crowd was so excited and popped for the idea of women in a submission match, they thought Kelly and the Bellas were actually going to bust out some incredible moves...

and they didn't. It was 2 minutes long.

:lmao


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Headliner take note of the awesomeness of Kelly Kelly

Heres another


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Headliner take note of the awesomeness of Kelly Kelly
> 
> Heres another


If she could pull this off without risking the opponent's life, then maybe I'd give her a point. This is just casual Lita compared to how she used to do.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Those GIFs basically prove feck all~! LOL. Since the poster above just mentioned her, I wish they'd bring back Lita, even for a short run. Will never happen though. Pity...would've been something fresh after a fucking diabolical six year run from Kelly Kelly.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Panic! said:


> Those GIFs basically prove feck all~! LOL. Since the poster above just mentioned her, I wish they'd bring back Lita, even for a short run. Will never happen though. Pity...would've been something fresh after a fucking diabolical six year run from Kelly Kelly.


I wish she'd come back too. If only the poor gal didn't have a bad neck. I'm sure there are other reasons too, but who knows.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Headliner take note of the awesomeness of Kelly Kelly
> 
> Heres another


She can't even go all the way to the top?


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Headliner take note of the awesomeness of Kelly Kelly
> 
> Heres another


WOW that was amazing she makes Bret Hart look like The Great Khail


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

Why the hate on Kelly Kelly?not like the other divas are any good either


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Breaking News: Kelly Kelly Released From WWE*



Clique said:


> Leave the memories alone...


Stripper KK was the best KK. 

Na na na na,
na na na na,
hey hey hey, 
goooodbye.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Warrior said:


> She can't even go all the way to the top?


I just noticed that...lol...

I miss the days when divas did spots like this:










Trish had more wrestling ability and charisma in her pinky than Kelly Kelly had in her entire body.

ETA- lol I found a gif of Trish doing a crossbody from the top.










Better than the dreaded apron jump! Oh no!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly did a crossbody to the outside you dont see any other divas doing that today. Kelly Kelly took risks and they looked awesome and the crowd loved it. She is the only diva to get a reaction during her matches. WWE have lost their top diva its a sad day. Right now other divas dont even get any reaction Eve winning the divas title got no reaction lol now compare that to Kelly Kelly winning her first divas title and you will see who got the biggest reaction. Kelly Kelly was in a league of her own - top face diva, very marketable, young, athletic, very hot, got the most reaction. She could of been the future of the divas division but sadly shes left for better things


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Former Diva Kelly Kelly's Asking Price For Indy Shows​*


> Rob Feinstein of RF Video, who coordinates wrestler appearances at trade shows, posted a lengthy blog on his Facebook page detailing his recent negotiations for the former Kelly Kelly, Barbie Blank, to appear at next month's "Legends of the Ring" convention in Monroe, New Jersey. The former Diva's agent verbally agreed to a deal six weeks ago, but it fell through Friday after Feinstein was informed that her asking price to appear at independent events had increased to *$10,000.*
> 
> Feinstein writes, "I make it a rule to NEVER bury anyone in the wrestling business publicly if a deal goes wrong. Well in this case I want to inform anybody who might be a fan of Barbie Banks (FKA Kelly Kelly) on how her manager conducts business. To say I am pissed is a understatement. This is no way reflect Barbie Banks FKA Kelly Kelly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan, who is Kelly better than? List all the divas (past or present) she's better than in the ring. 


guru of wrestling said:


> Why the hate on Kelly Kelly?not like the other divas are any good either


Nattie and Beth are pretty solid. You'd be foolish to say otherwise. Them two, plus Gail, Victoria and Mickie in TNA's knockout division would be fire.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Headliner;12088930
Nattie and Beth are pretty solid. You'd be foolish to say otherwise. Them two said:


> Add Kong/Kharma, the Apache sisters from AAA and SDR. Money.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

KK isn't worth shit in wrestling but modeling and porn, maybe.


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

Well I sure will miss that Rack and Ass.:cheer


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly did a crossbody to the outside you dont see any other divas doing that today. Kelly Kelly took risks and they looked awesome and the crowd loved it. She is the only diva to get a reaction during her matches. WWE have lost their top diva its a sad day. Right now other divas dont even get any reaction Eve winning the divas title got no reaction lol now compare that to Kelly Kelly winning her first divas title and you will see who got the biggest reaction. Kelly Kelly was in a league of her own - top face diva, very marketable, young, athletic, very hot, got the most reaction. She could of been the future of the divas division but sadly shes left for better things


Will you ever give up lol


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly did a crossbody to the outside you dont see any other divas doing that today. Kelly Kelly took risks and they looked awesome and the crowd loved it. She is the only diva to get a reaction during her matches. WWE have lost their top diva its a sad day. Right now other divas dont even get any reaction Eve winning the divas title got no reaction lol now compare that to Kelly Kelly winning her first divas title and you will see who got the biggest reaction. Kelly Kelly was in a league of her own - top face diva, very marketable, young, athletic, very hot, got the most reaction. She could of been the future of the divas division but sadly shes left for better things


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ThePeoplezStunner3 said:


> Will you ever give up lol


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Taker2theMoon said:


>


LOL:lmao:lmao so true


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Taker2theMoon said:


>


Post of the thread right here. Besides the OP, of course. Good riddance!


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Headliner take note of the awesomeness of Layla's butt crack
> 
> Heres another


Fixed (Y).


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

TIL K2's real first name is Barbie. LOL says it all really.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly did a crossbody to the outside you dont see any other divas doing that today. Kelly Kelly took risks and they looked awesome and the crowd loved it. She is the only diva to get a reaction during her matches. WWE have lost their top diva its a sad day. Right now other divas dont even get any reaction Eve winning the divas title got no reaction lol now compare that to Kelly Kelly winning her first divas title and you will see who got the biggest reaction. Kelly Kelly was in a league of her own - top face diva, very marketable, young, athletic, very hot, got the most reaction. She could of been the future of the divas division but sadly shes left for better things


:lmao That's some comedy gold right there.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

My reaction upon hearing this news: (replace the words Nintendo 64 with "Kelly Kelly got fired!")


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Kelly Kelly fan, who is Kelly better than? List all the divas (past or present) she's better than in the ring.
> 
> Nattie and Beth are pretty solid. You'd be foolish to say otherwise. Them two, plus Gail, Victoria and Mickie in TNA's knockout division would be fire.


Kelly Kelly is on the same level as Beth, Natalya, Layla, Eve. Just watch her matches on you tube against all of them and you will see


Vyed what is your point in posting that report on Barbie's booking fee??? she is a top star from being in WWE so you have to expect her to want a high fee


----------



## Whizz187 (Oct 3, 2012)

Music to my ears, thank God it finally happened, it's a bad thing that she had such a long run, 6 years to be specific, I hope she never comes back although there is a good chance as she is just 25 years old and she is in good terms with the company, hopefully it won't happen.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is on the same level as Beth, Natalya, Layla, Eve. Just watch her matches on you tube against all of them and you will see
> 
> 
> Vyed what is your point in posting that report on Barbie's booking fee??? she is a top star from being in WWE so you have to expect her to want a high fee


She isn't on the same level. We have watched her matches and we see that she isn't.

And the fee thing. The company that was trying to book her is a small indy company. She has no right to be asking for 10 grand for a appearance. And no, being in WWE doesn't mean she is in the right, it just makes her arrogant.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is on the same level as Beth, Natalya, Layla, Eve. Just watch her matches on you tube against all of them and you will see









Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Vyed what is your point in posting that report on Barbie's booking fee??? she is a top star from being in WWE so you have to expect her to want a high fee


10 grand?  fooking ridiculous for any former WWE star let alone Kelly Kelly if she wants to work the Indy scene which I really doubt she would to be perfectly honest she's gonna need to lower her demands a lot.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is on the same level as Beth, Natalya, Layla, Eve. Just watch her matches on you tube against all of them and you will see
> 
> 
> Vyed what is your point in posting that report on Barbie's booking fee??? she is a top star from being in WWE so you have to expect her to want a high fee


Talking to you is like talking to a wall


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is on the same level as Beth, Natalya, Layla, Eve. Just watch her matches on you tube against all of them and you will see
> 
> *Vyed what is your point in posting that report on Barbie's booking fee??? she is a top star from being in WWE so you have to expect her to want a high fee*


:lmao Even when my friend both met and seen Fozzy at a gig (ages ago), he has a friend who worked behind the scenes at the show and he revealed that Fozzy/Chris Jericho apparently didn't even ask for that much to appear. Consider the fact as well that Chris is a way bigger name than Kelly. Her asking for that big a fee is just letting her fans and the people who want to see her down to be honest. Why does she even need that amount considering how much she made in the WWE and from various outside activities, and how much she's ultimately going to make anyways? Selfish as fuck. Thank fuck she's gone.



Taker2theMoon said:


> I wish she'd come back too. If only the poor gal didn't have a bad neck. I'm sure there are other reasons too, but who knows.


I know. I'd love to see one last Lita run in the company. She'd really bring back an interest in the division for sure.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> As announced last Friday by WWE, the sports-entertainment organization came to terms on the release of Kelly Kelly, ending her six-year run with the company. Her departure had been expected since she decided to take a hiatus in late May.
> 
> Those close to the matter thought it was likely her tenure was coming to an end after she was negative on signing a long-term contract extension and had requested time off. She was given time off under the believe that she would return full-time. However, those close to her say wasn't sure about resuming a full-time schedule and was looking to pursue other endeavors.
> 
> ...


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...t_With_Risque_Photos.html#SkpbI5sFEupjy1WY.99


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

JY57 said:


> WWE does not want create a precedent where talent has control over what they do, which is an issue affecting their relations with Chris Jericho.


I don't care about Kelly Kelly but you can't look at that and say that is an ethical business practice.. They call wrestlers "independent contractors" so they dont have to pay them benefits and health care, then they turn around and try to make it so they have zero control over their own careers and can't do any work that isn't WWE approved.

You can't have you cake and eat it too, if they're indy contractors then they should be able to do whatever they want outside of WWE. if they're not, then give them their fucking benefits.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

JY57 thanks for posting that report which just shows Barbie wants to move on and do something else and also the fact shes having issues with her health just shows what wrestling does to you so shes done the right thing quitting now as if she had carried on her health would of got worse. And HHH texting her about her calendar and WWE trying to get her to remove her calendar photos is bullshit thats her project shes doing and shes going to sell her calendar on her website. I think Barbie being free now from WWE is for the best


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is on the same level as Beth, Natalya, Layla, Eve. Just watch her matches on you tube against all of them and you will see
> 
> 
> Vyed what is your point in posting that report on Barbie's booking fee??? she is a top star from being in WWE so you have to expect her to want a high fee


bahahahahahahah what!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Read a Kelly Kelly article on Rajah a few moments ago. Long paragraphs but 2 words caught my eye - "neck problems"
Yeah, she got that by coming off the ropes*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't be tacky. While she was no good in the ring, snide remarks about her bedroom activity are weak tea. I'm as happy as you are. But I can't get celebratory when you get all slut-shamey.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

So, Kelly left because she wanted to pose semi-nude for anyone willing to throw money her way and the WWE said no? 
Makes sense from both sides, actually.


----------



## Vec-Tron (Jun 21, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Don't be tacky. While she was no good in the ring, snide remarks about her bedroom activity are weak tea. I'm as happy as you are. But I can't get celebratory when you get all slut-shamey.


I bet she does suck a mean dick though....... well when her herpes isn't flaring up that is.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

^^Do you have that problem?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Is she a better worker than Nattie and Beth.


No, but she's better looking, more popular and over then they will ever be - and that counts for much more in the current climate, and especially the Diva division. Also it's about time this absolute trash, waste-of-space thread was closed... enough's enough.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

mblonde09 said:


> No, but she's better looking, more popular and over then they will ever be - and that counts for much more in the current climate, and especially the Diva division. Also it's about time this absolute trash, waste-of-space thread was closed... enough's enough.


No shit because she's pushed harder and wore less clothing. None of that matters though because it was a question strictly for Kelly Kelly Fan.

And no, I'm not closing the thread. Don't click on it if you don't want to be bothered.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

mblonde09 said:


> No, but she's better looking


She really isn't though. Nattie in particular is amazing.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

mblonde09 said:


> No, but she's better looking


God I hate it when I see posts like this, in your opinion K2 is better looking, stop making your personal preference's look like a majority fact :no:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Vyed said:


> *Former Diva Kelly Kelly's Asking Price For Indy Shows​*


Well he´s an idiot. That be like Lebron telling the president of the Sac Kings that he can play for them as well, while under contract with the Heat.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

*A huge update on Kelly Kelly release*

http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/10048/major-update-what-led-to-kelly-kellys-wwe-release



> As announced last Friday by WWE, the sports-entertainment organization came to terms on the release of Kelly Kelly, ending her six-year run with the company. Her departure had been expected since she decided to take a hiatus in late May.
> 
> Those close to the situation thought it was likely her tenure was coming to an end after she was cold on signing a long-term contract extension and had requested time off from the road. Company officials granted her time off under the belief that she would return full-time. However, those close to her say she wasn't sure about resuming a full-time schedule and was looking to pursue non-wrestling endeavors.
> 
> ...


All i can say is good riddance, see you in the Vivid Entertainment films worthless skank.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

JY57 said:


> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...t_With_Risque_Photos.html#SkpbI5sFEupjy1WY.99


Great to see Kelly take control of her career and not take shit from WWE.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Great to see Kelly take control of her career and not take shit from WWE.


I totally agree with that. From reading that report I find it wrong how they were telling her to take down the preview photos from her calendar that is available to buy soon as they werent PG. Fuck you WWE thats her project and im glad she told them where to go and asked to be released. Barbie will do so much more now shes free from that company and I bet when she becomes even bigger WWE will soon come crawling back to her wanting her to be apart of the company again.

Haters on here need to face facts Kelly Kelly was the top diva in WWE, she was used most on the tv shows, house shows, she did all WWE media, she was on all the WWE promotional stuff. She did damn good from coming into the company as just a model with no experience to becoming a wrestler she clearly worked her ass off to get to where she is today. She earnt the respect off her colleagues and the fans and that says it all

She could of been the future of the divas division considering shes only 25 years old but clearly she got out as the divas division right now sucks and there barely getting tv time and there not getting any storylines

I will miss Kelly Kelly alot


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

The Divas division is currently the best it's been since McCool left. That may not be saying much, but it's still better than anything Kelly contributed. 

There was nothing about Kelly that isn't easily replaced. She was a massively pushed face for years. Yeah, those faces who win all the time have a difficult time gaining fans.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...t_With_Risque_Photos.html#SkpbI5sFEupjy1WY.99


From the looks of this it seems she made the right decision.

You never know what the true physical state of a wrestler is like, and since obviously Kelly's profession requires her to be beautiful and young, it would have been foolish of her to remain with WWE when they didn't let her do anything that could damage company image or restricted her bookings.

For those that don't know, WWE did the same thing with Stacy Keibler (forcing her to turn down a role in Sex in the City), Lita, Trish Stratus, Torrie Wilson, all who received outside interest while they were with WWE. This was nothing new and she made the right decision.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Barbie has just tweeted this preview photo that will be in her 2013 calendar that is out soon

pic.twitter.com/9bLetLEy

WOW HOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## puffington (Jun 28, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Barbie has just tweeted this preview photo that will be in her 2013 calendar that is out soon
> 
> pic.twitter.com/9bLetLEy
> 
> WOW HOT!!!!!!!!


This is all she should have done with her 'career'. Modelling (and hopefully in the future, porn). She had and still has no place in a wrestling ring, ever.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly had every right being in a WWE ring she busted her ass for 6 years being a wrestler


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly had every right being in a WWE ring she busted her ass for 6 years being a wrestler



She sure did bust her ass,going up and down all them wrassler's big D's must have been very difficult,probably busted her ass till it started to bleed


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Happy she's gone, but also happy that she had none of the company's ridiculous controlling regime. Win-win for everybody! Well, maybe not WWE but screw them anyway for hiring Kelly back in 2006 and screw them for trying to impose themselves as business thugs on members of their 'family' when they've had enough.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

nikola123 said:


> She sure did bust her ass,going up and down all them wrassler's big D's must have been very difficult,probably busted her ass till it started to bleed


I'm just going to put it out there. If I'd been a 19 year old bikini model hired to spend 300 days on the road with an assortment of the most physically developed men out there, I would have spent the first few years with my feet in the air, too.

I don't see thread on thread on thread about the guys who have bed-hopped all over the wrestling scene, calling them sluts or talking about how awful it is that they must have touched all those valets and divas in the _lady area_. 

It's not relevant to discussions of their wrestling, and it's not germane to this one either.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

^^Too many people watch too many nasty things on the net, methinks. Seriously you should see some of the visual images and scenarios they conjure up on this forum.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

This was a good move by Kelly. Got the feeling she was sick and tired of wrestling, so now she can go and do other things.


----------



## steroids (Oct 3, 2012)

think its funny when they say someone was released.. were they holding them hostage


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly didnt sleep around on the road with any of the wrestlers. She was a professional and did her job and she trained hard to be a wrestler


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *Kelly Kelly didnt sleep around on the road with any of the wrestlers. * She was a professional and did her job and she trained hard to be a wrestler


I'm not saying she did or anything, but you never know. We (the fans) don't know most of the stuff that goes on behind the scenes~! In fact, didn't Kelly Kelly fuck Dave Batista at a time?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *Kelly Kelly* didnt sleep around on the road with any of the wrestlers. She was a professional and did her job and she trained hard to be a wrestler


This might be the only true bit of your post.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Panic! said:


> I'm not saying she did or anything, but you never know. We (the fans) don't know most of the stuff that goes on behind the scenes~! In fact, didn't Kelly Kelly fuck Dave Batista at a time?


They were boyfriend and girlfriend for a while. Shouldn't minimize the relationship just because you don't like Kelly.

And I'll say it again. Who cares if she fucked everyone in the locker room?

Why the fuck do you all care?

Was she holding her pussy over their heads, threatening to end their careers if they didn't fuck her?

Do you guys flip out when CM Punk, Edge, Batista, Carlito, Matt Hardy and MVP run through the divas locker room like it's a free for all?

No, it's a bunch of patting on the back and no jokes about STDs that are going to damage careers or ruin lives...but with the women you go off on them, make constant jokes, when every man in that locker room has probably slept with more women in a month than any of these women have in a year.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I Curry I said:


> This might be the only true bit of your post.


...and it's not even her real fucking name, so really, the entire post is a lie.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly didnt sleep around on the road with any of the wrestlers. She was a professional and did her job and she trained hard to be a wrestler


What shirt is kelly kelly wearing right now what was her last meal what is her blood type im sure you know


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

I got to be honest.. I started liking Kelly Kelly because of her strip segments on ecw, but she didn't know a single thing about wrestling and improved some over the years. I can't fault her for leaving, she gave it a shot, wasn't for her.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

And in other news.......

Sent from my SPH-M580BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

What really pisses me off is the fact when guy wrestlers like CM Punk sleep around he gets praised but when a women does it she gets called every name under the sun that just isnt right. Oh and by the way CM Punk has actually slept with alot of women from working on the indies and in WWE 

Kelly Kelly and Batista were in a relationship for a while they were a proper couple so they were not just fucking around for fun

Kelly Kelly has only ever dated three guys in WWE thats it Test, Batista, Justin Gabriel. Thats hardly sleeping around and her dating those three guys doesnt make her a slut


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What really pisses me off is the fact when guy wrestlers like CM Punk sleep around he gets praised but when a women does it she gets called every name under the sun that just isnt right. Oh and by the way CM Punk has actually slept with alot of women from working on the indies and in WWE
> 
> Kelly Kelly and Batista were in a relationship for a while they were a proper couple so they were not just fucking around for fun
> 
> Kelly Kelly has only ever dated three guys in WWE thats it Test, Batista, Justin Gabriel. Thats hardly sleeping around and her dating those three guys doesnt make her a slut


what a slut


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What really pisses me off is the fact when guy wrestlers like CM Punk sleep around he gets praised but when a women does it she gets called every name under the sun that just isnt right. Oh and by the way CM Punk has actually slept with alot of women from working on the indies and in WWE
> 
> Kelly Kelly and Batista were in a relationship for a while they were a proper couple so they were not just fucking around for fun
> 
> Kelly Kelly has only ever dated three guys in WWE thats it Test, Batista, Justin Gabriel. Thats hardly sleeping around and her dating those three guys doesnt make her a slut


Just cause she dated with only 3 doesnt mean she didnt sleep with 50


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> W*hat really pisses me off is the fact when guy wrestlers like CM Punk sleep around he gets praised but when a women does it she gets called every name under the sun that just isnt right.* Oh and by the way CM Punk has actually slept with alot of women from working on the indies and in WWE
> 
> Kelly Kelly and Batista were in a relationship for a while they were a proper couple so they were not just fucking around for fun
> 
> Kelly Kelly has only ever dated three guys in WWE thats it Test, Batista, Justin Gabriel. Thats hardly sleeping around and her dating those three guys doesnt make her a slut


Think about it this way: If a key opens multiple locks, it's a master key, but if a lock is opened by multiple keys, it's a shitty lock.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I bet other divas have slept around more than Kelly Kelly


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Evil Neville said:


> Think about it this way: If a key opens multiple locks, it's a master key, but if a lock is opened by multiple keys, it's a shitty lock.


LOLMISOGYNY. Sorry to break it to you, but women are people. Not masturbation sleeves who know how to work an oven. That means, as people, they're allowed to have as much sexual fulfillment as their male counterparts. 



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I bet other divas have slept around more than Kelly Kelly


And it does not matter. As long as everyone is consenting and adult, it's none of our business.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I bet other divas have slept around more than Kelly Kelly


Lita is gone


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What really pisses me off is the fact when guy wrestlers like CM Punk sleep around he gets praised but when a women does it she gets called every name under the sun that just isnt right. Oh and by the way CM Punk has actually slept with alot of women from working on the indies and in WWE
> 
> Kelly Kelly and Batista were in a relationship for a while they were a proper couple so they were not just fucking around for fun
> 
> Kelly Kelly has only ever dated three guys in WWE thats it Test, Batista, Justin Gabriel. Thats hardly sleeping around and her dating those three guys doesnt make her a slut


Nobody cares


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> What really pisses me off is the fact when guy wrestlers like CM Punk sleep around he gets praised but when a women does it she gets called every name under the sun that just isnt right. Oh and by the way CM Punk has actually slept with alot of women from working on the indies and in WWE


How dare they, having sex! 
Who cares how they fuck around in the company?! 
Kelly Kelly can fuck who she wants, CM Punk can fuck whoever he wants, Hornswoggle can fuck who he wants... 
People who really care about how many guys Kelly Kelly had and what a slut she is are pathetic little worms, which slobbering over by Boulevard press news about WWE forgetting that we all have needs. 

And if it annoys you that people call a women slut and if a man does the same he is a player: *Just don't give a fuck! * That will last forever. But in the end, it's your life and it's your fun. The opinion of people, what is right or what is wrong has not to be yours. Just let them talk.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah this thread was pointless 30 pages ago.


----------

